# TRIGGERED: Picked up an Asian Lawyer, told me his dad is a Doctor, drove him 25 miles, great chat.....NO TIP



## WNYuber

How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times. 
People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
#stopthemadness


----------



## Kgauthier

He may be one of those who will tip at a later time?


----------



## WNYuber

My rides equated with my ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ today, so I highly doubt he rated me then will go back and tip. Generally it's a package deal.  Some people I just expect tips from, this dude was 1 of them. Yet a young chick I drop off at her Big Lots job tosses me a buck for a minimum fare ride, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Easy answers:

- Some people don't believe in tipping.
- Some people think you are being paid more than you are so don't think tipping is important.
- Some people don't understand the culture of tipping and don't even know it's possible in a rideshare context.

As for whether he will later, don't be too sure. I have been surprised by people tipping over a week later and they loved the ride. You never really know with passengers. I've surprised the hell out of people as both a driver and a passenger. There are always surprises.

Keep on trucking, @WNYuber.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Cultural thing.
Only stupid foreigners tip in China.


----------



## Invisible

So? I don’t understand the point of this thread.


----------



## WNYuber

Invisible said:


> So? I don't understand the point of this thread.


Nobody asked u, I don't need toxic responses in my threads
#MYOGDB


----------



## Invisible

#stophastags and I’m not toxic. I was just asking a question. Way to show your true colors!


----------



## Illini

WNYuber said:


> Nobody asked u, I don't need toxic responses in my threads
> #MYOGDB


If you're only looking for responses that you agree with, you're on the wrong forum.


----------



## WNYuber

Illini said:


> If you're only looking for responses that you agree with, you're on the wrong forum.


That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

We could ease 'em into disappointment, or tell them the truth.
One of those 2 things.



Invisible said:


> So? I don't understand the point of this thread.


Limited intelligence is no reason to post.


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
> There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point?


Don't forget that this thread will be ammunition for people who hate or distrust Asian people. They will eat this thread up. Where are my race realists at?


----------



## Buck-a-mile

waldowainthrop said:


> Don't forget that this thread will be ammunition for people who hate or distrust Asian people. They will eat this thread up. Where are my race realists at?


Mainland Chinese people don't tip.
They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver.

Chinese culture is much different than ours. Visit, stay a while.
You won't go back.

First time my company sent me I was looking forward to the trip.

The next 3 trips .... They had to threaten my job to get me to go back.

There is little concept of compassion for humans or animals in China.

Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept


----------



## waldowainthrop

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mainland Chinese people don't tip.
> They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver.
> 
> Chinese culture is much different than ours. Visit, stay a while.
> You won't go back.
> 
> First time my company sent me I was looking forward to the trip.
> 
> The next 3 trips .... They had to threaten my job to get me to go back.
> 
> There is little concept of compassion for humans or animals in China.
> 
> Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept


I asked for race realists to weigh in, not people who have been to China. I've been to Hong Kong. I am decently familiar with differences in Chinese culture as I've had Chinese friends and driven Chinese people around a lot. I don't particularly like Chinese culture even though Chinese people are fine by me.

Anyway, this guy could have been Indian too, as we didn't specify east Asian or Chinese. I came here for race realism.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

waldowainthrop said:


> I asked for race realists to weigh in, not people who have been to China. I've been to Hong Kong. I am decently familiar with differences in Chinese culture as I've had Chinese friends and driven Chinese people around a lot. I don't particularly like Chinese culture even though Chinese people are fine by me.
> 
> Anyway, this guy could have been Indian too, as we didn't specify east Asian or Chinese. I came here for race realism.


Hong Kong is not mainland China. I like Hong Kong, most people in Hong Kong speak English. Mainland China only the crooks spoke English. Hong Kong has an English infrastructure.

Mainland China is a very new nation.

Not even simular, even the language.

WTF drivers.....?
Most people are geedy.

Rich people don't get rich by giving money away.

I'm old, now almost comfortable.

Truth is I gave 60% of my income to family and needy friends. Pretty much why I drive Uber.

Rich people don't do that shit.


----------



## freddieman

25 mile trip is ur tip. Whats the problem?


----------



## WNYuber

freddieman said:


> 25 mile trip is ur tip. Whats the problem?


Anybody who makes over 250K/yr. should be tipping their Uber driver :thumbup:


----------



## The queen 👸

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks

Today I got 30$ cash in tips. Old people and a single woman who works 3 jobs. She gave me 10$ because I helped her with the groceries and I usually don't do that. She lives in a poor neighborhood but was so nice and tired. She told me that she must cook , get some sleep and then go clean offices near by. I respect people like her.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

WNYuber said:


> Anybody who makes over 250K/yr. should be tipping their Uber driver :thumbup:


They should but they will not.


----------



## peteyvavs

Invisible said:


> So? I don't understand the point of this thread.


Pointless tread. It should be titled I'm a self absorb entitled millennial and demand freebies.


----------



## The queen 👸

peteyvavs said:


> Pointless tread. It should be titled I'm a self absorb entitled millennial and demand freebies.


Not all millennials are like that .


----------



## WNYuber

peteyvavs said:


> Pointless tread. It should be titled I'm a self absorb entitled millennial and demand freebies.


Tread lightly, this is the greatest tread on this site


----------



## Buck-a-mile

freddieman said:


> 25 mile trip is ur tip. Whats the problem?


$5 to a pizza delivery guy...
He has your dinner in his hands.

We have his life in our hands.......


----------



## peteyvavs

WNYuber said:


> That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
> There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues.


We don't care either.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

The queen &#128120; said:


> Not all millennials are like that .


Name two that are not.


----------



## waldowainthrop

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks


Are you a scientific racist? Do you believe it's in the genes? &#129516;

What makes someone a bad tipper? Can someone transcend their "race" or ethnicity?


----------



## WNYuber

Buck-a-mile said:


> $5 to a pizza delivery guy...
> He has your dinner in his hands.
> 
> We have his life in our hands.......


Our ONE & ONLY job is to get u from point A to point B SAFELY, PERIOD. Toss me a few bones and a 5 ⭐ if I did that. I bet they'd tip if they took a cab......


----------



## waldowainthrop

Buck-a-mile said:


> Name two that are not.


Me and my partner. Mid-30s and the world doesn't owe us anything.


----------



## The queen 👸

waldowainthrop said:


> Are you a scientific racist? Do you believe it's in the genes? &#129516;
> 
> What makes someone a bad tipper? Can someone transcend their "race" or ethnicity?


Experience with my job in retail for 20+ years. And driving now with U/L.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

waldowainthrop said:


> Are you a scientific racist? Do you believe it's in the genes? &#129516;
> 
> What makes someone a bad tipper? Can someone transcend their "race" or ethnicity?


Culture.
Tipping is all about culture.
Our culture supports low wages and puts off half the cost of service workers on customers.

Messed up system?
Big time.


----------



## waldowainthrop

The queen &#128120; said:


> Experience with my job in retail for 20+ years. And driving now with U/L.


No, I mean I know it's from your experience. Why are they that way?


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks
> 
> Today I got 30$ cash in tips. Old people and a single woman who works 3 jobs. She gave me 10$ because I helped her with the groceries and I usually don't do that. She lives in a poor neighborhood but was so nice and tired. She told me that she must cook , get some sleep and then go clean offices near by. I respect people like her.


You are racist against Indians huh.

Maybe they are getting a nasty rotten vibe from you. Do you look disgusted when you see them as well as all asians?

That could explain why they don't feel the need to tip you.

I leave huge tips. But if the person picking me up was a "racist" they ain't getting shit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

WNYuber said:


> Our ONE & ONLY job is to get u from point A to point B SAFELY, PERIOD. Toss me a few bones and a 5 ⭐ if I did that. I bet they'd tip if they took a cab......


Damn straight. The cab driver that talks on the phone in a foreign language during the entire trip, makes more tips x 10.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

waldowainthrop said:


> Are you a scientific racist? Do you believe it's in the genes? &#129516;
> 
> What makes someone a bad tipper? Can someone transcend their "race" or ethnicity?


You overlooked culture trying to be a smart ass


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> You are racist against Indians huh.
> 
> Maybe they are getting a nasty rotten vibe from you. Do you look like you smelled a fart when you see them?
> 
> That could explain why they don't feel the need to tip you.
> 
> I leave huge tips. But if the person picking me up was a "racist" they ain't getting shit.


I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


----------



## Cold Fusion

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Educated folks of Means know the Value of a dollar &#128181;
And frankly, they prefer not to part with any.
Although u get pennies, the Total Fare tends 2 be high &#128176;

Did u give him an Uber Stress &#127944; ball ?


----------



## The queen 👸

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You overlooked culture trying to be a smart ass





The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## WNYuber

Cold Fusion said:


> Educated folks of Means know the value of a dollar &#128181;
> And frankly, they prefer not to part with any


Why can't educated folks of Means be generous &#129300;


----------



## Buck-a-mile

WNYuber said:


> Why can't educated folks of Means be generous &#129300;


Because you only become rich by not giving things away.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


Nope! You are nasty af. You seem salty towards them/us. I can't imagine someone is racist over tips. That is crazy on a whole other level.


----------



## WNYuber

Buck-a-mile said:


> Because you only become rich by not giving things away.


About 61 *percent* of households reported *giving to charity* in 2018, with an *average* gift of about $2,600. *As a proportion of income*, that means that the *average person gave* away 3.7 *percent* of his or her *earnings*


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> Nope! You are nasty af. You seem salty towards them/us. I can't imagine someone is racist over tips. That is crazy on a whole other level.


So telling the truth about Asian and Indian not tipibg in my almost 4 years driving Uber is racist?? WOW . Get your priorities straight mate .


----------



## raisedoncereal

Stop wasting your breath and just drive, you ant


----------



## Buck-a-mile

WNYuber said:


> About 61 *percent* of households reported *giving to charity* in 2018, with an *average* gift of about $2,600. *As a proportion of income*, that means that the *average person gave* away 3.7 *percent* of his or her *earnings*


How many of those people are wealthy?

My family didn't have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out.

We gave away anything we didn't need to others that did.


----------



## WNYuber

I just read that *average citizens of moderate income* are the biggest tippers and donate the most to charities


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> So telling the truth about Asian and Indian not tipibg in my almost 4 years driving Uber is racist?? WOW . Get your priorities straight mate .


You called yourself racist thus the quotes. Here I highlighted it red.

You are a liar if you say no Indian has tipped you in 4 years. This is the racist in you spew out more filth. You have lost credibility.

This may be the fist time I read someone admit they are racist, so excuse me if Im a bit triggered.



The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. *Yes I am racist.* Deal with it folks


----------



## Buck-a-mile

WNYuber said:


> I just read that *average citizens of moderate income* are the biggest tippers and donate the most to charities


Well it's true


----------



## WNYuber

Kang and The Queen are squaring off in my thread

🍿


----------



## Buck-a-mile

peteyvavs said:


> Pointless tread. It should be titled I'm a self absorb entitled millennial and demand freebies.


Or Millennials don't understand the history of our tip economy.


----------



## peteyvavs

Buck-a-mile said:


> Or Millennials don't understand the history of our tip economy.


Those days are gone, get use to it.


----------



## WNYuber

Buck-a-mile said:


> Or Millennials don't understand the history of our tip economy.


The tip notification is the best part of the gig, it's the only joy I get when I see somebody tossed me a fin and I get congratulated


----------



## sellkatsell44

Buck-a-mile said:


> Hong Kong is not mainland China.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbd

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


TSLA targets 2-5% of these Asian patrons. If you take out the Asian TSLA numbers, it would be a ginormous disaster when it comes to selling model 3. They buy TSLA because they save, and not tipping is part of the savings.&#128513;
Back seat direction orders comes with the no tipping part. Asian knows the shortest distance, and it saves money on the trip.
If you ever have your GPS malfunction, call your Asian friend for the best and fastest direction.


----------



## sellkatsell44

mbd said:


> TSLA targets 2-5% of these Asian patrons. If you take out the Asian TSLA numbers, it would be a ginormous disaster when it comes to selling model 3. They buy TSLA because they save, and not tipping is part of the savings.&#128513;


Tipping isn't a norm but to be fair they also wouldn't expect you to tip if they served you.

I was with a group of friends recently and we dined at a restaurant where they knew two of the servers. They hooked it up with soooo many plates of &#128523; that we felt the least we could do was tip generously. Kid you not they turned and gave the tip back to us and said don't bother to tip much, they don't want it.

&#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## Mkang14

Im pretty offended right now.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You overlooked culture trying to be a smart ass


You overlooked the racism that was being pointed out.


----------



## mbd

Never long haul a Asian😁


----------



## Cold Fusion

Mkang14 said:


> Im pretty offended right now.


Well, you're Half right.
You're Pretty &#128077;&#128536;



WNYuber said:


> *Why can't educated folks of Means be generous * &#129300;


.......Then they'd only be "Educated"


----------



## Buck-a-mile

peteyvavs said:


> Pointless tread. It should be titled I'm a self absorb entitled millennial and demand freebies.


Wow this post from a guy who has contributed so much?

What a putz.


----------



## peteyvavs

WNYuber said:


> Kang and The Queen are squaring off in my thread
> 
> &#127871;


It's only Friday night drama, or too much estrogen b


Buck-a-mile said:


> Wow this post from a guy who has contributed so much?
> 
> What a putz.


Your opinion and 2 bucks will buy me a cup of coffee.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mkang14 said:


> Im pretty offended right now.
> 
> You overlooked the racism that was being pointed out.


Mkang your pissed but we both know be thrifty and non wasteful is part of Indian culture. Many Indians see tipping as wasteful spending. I don't see anything wrong with this as a matter of fact it's a stronger agreement for this being a positive trait.

Ultimately it's something I admire about Indian folks because many come from India with nothing and within one generation they are able to own multiple business.


----------



## Mkang14

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang your pissed but we both know be thrifty and non wasteful is part of Indian culture. Many Indians see tipping as wasteful spending. I don't see anything wrong with this as a matter of fact it's a stronger agreement for this being a positive trait.
> 
> Ultimately it's something I admire about Indian folks because many come from India with nothing and within one generation they are able to own multiple business.


Yes I agree with what you said.

But some of her comments are way out of line. Saying a indian hasnt tipped her in 4 years, bullshit. Not one single person. Then admitting she is racist against asians and Indians. Her comment was said with hatred towards a group of people based on race. She ain't down with brown. Although she looks pretty brown herself, she kinda looks indian.

I'm surprised people are loving and cool with these statements.


----------



## Grab my Keys

The queen &#128120; said:


> So telling the truth about Asian and Indian not tipibg in my almost 4 years driving Uber is racist?? WOW . Get your priorities straight mate .


I've been tipped by a decent amount of both, matter of fact every race period. We all are human at the end of the day. I have my own bad experiences with people no matter what they are, but by default I'm always judging the character of the individual and don't jump to race.


----------



## DustyToad

Make friends with an airport bartender someone who will be candid with you. 

Ask them if they notice any differences with tipping habits from people from different countries. 

I already know the answer because I dated an airport bartender.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

The queen &#128120; said:


> So telling the truth about Asian and Indian not tipibg in my almost 4 years driving Uber is racist?? WOW . Get your priorities straight mate .


Queenie I had to reread your post to see what got people mad. It's not so much what you said but how you said it, remember we are over a computer medium.

You equivocated Indian and cheap as though they are somehow lesser. It does come off as you going on the attack against Indians.


----------



## waldowainthrop

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang your pissed but we both know be thrifty and non wasteful is part of Indian culture. Many Indians see tipping as wasteful spending. I don't see anything wrong with this as a matter of fact it's a stronger agreement for this being a positive trait.
> 
> Ultimately it's something I admire about Indian folks because many come from India with nothing and within one generation they are able to own multiple business.


The culture vs. race argument laid out nicely.

@The queen &#128120; people are giving you a hard time about it because some forms of racism can be super unfair and bigoted.

Racism is way more common in our society than a lot of people admit and I have so little tolerance for it, but I still want people to think about how much of this is about genetics and how much is upbringing and culture. And not everyone from a culture reps it, either. I'm a white Anglo-Saxon and I hate the Queen (the British one) and Imperialism.

Race is a social construct.


----------



## WNYuber

DustyToad said:


> Make friends with an airport bartender someone who will be candid with you.
> 
> Ask them if they notice any differences with tipping habits from people from different countries.
> 
> I already know the answer because I dated an airport bartender.


About 2% of my African american Pax tip me, but yet my largest tip EVER was from African Americans. What am I trying to say here? I have no idea, but I tossed in my 2 cents.....


----------



## Mkang14

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Queenie I had to reread your post to see what got people mad. It's not so much what you said but how you said it, remember we are over a computer medium.
> 
> You equivocated Indian and cheap as though they are somehow lesser. It does come off as you going on the attack against Indians.


She wrote this...


----------



## WNYuber

Queens generally speak their mind, that's how they became queens


----------



## Buck-a-mile

peteyvavs said:


> It's only Friday night drama, or too much estrogen b
> 
> Your opinion and 2 bucks will buy me a cup of coffee.


Would not make you more interesting


----------



## Mkang14

Cold Fusion said:


> Well, you're Half right.
> You're Pretty &#128077;&#128536;
> 
> 
> .......Then they'd only be "Educated"


Sorry CF I meant to send this back to you earlier &#128536;❤


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Mkang14 said:


> Yes I agree with what you said.
> 
> But some of her comments are way out of line. Saying a indian hasnt tipped her in 4 years, bullshit. Not one single person. Then admitting she is racist against asians and Indians. Her comment was said with hatred towards a group of people based on race. She ain't down with brown. Although she looks pretty brown herself, she kinda looks indian.
> 
> I'm surprised people are loving and cool with these statements.


I blocked that foul creature.
Immediately started calling me a Nazi.
Totally intolerant.

Muslims are cool.

On the other hand, many moslems want to off the wrong brand of moslem. Looking right past stoning women and throwing gays off the roof.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Mkang14 said:


> She wrote this...
> View attachment 403057
> P


Yes I overlooked this.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Mkang14 said:


> She wrote this...
> View attachment 403057


Block it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Again, a cultural diffence.
Indians don9tip in India, why would we expect them to tip here?


----------



## The queen 👸

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Queenie I had to reread your post to see what got people mad. It's not so much what you said but how you said it, remember we are over a computer medium.
> 
> You equivocated Indian and cheap as though they are somehow lesser. It does come off as you going on the attack against Indians.





Buck-a-mile said:


> Or Millennials don't understand the history of our tip economy.


Not al of them. My kids tip because it's the right thing to do. They take Ubers and they tip



Buck-a-mile said:


> Again, a cultural diffence.
> Indians don9tip in India, why would we expect them to tip here?


If they live here in the USA yes they should tip


----------



## Buck-a-mile

The queen &#128120; said:


> Not al of them. My kids tip because it's the right thing to do. They take Ubers and they tip
> 
> 
> If they live here in the USA yes they should tip


Because you taught them to, be proud.


----------



## The queen 👸

WNYuber said:


> About 2% of my African american Pax tip me, but yet my largest tip EVER was from African Americans. What am I trying to say here? I have no idea, but I tossed in my 2 cents.....


I agree . Most of African American tip even the one in SE.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Because you taught them to, be proud.


Well it's the right thing to do.
My son take Uber sometimes to go home. It's only a 5 miles from his school ( sidwell) to our house and I tell him to tip 5$ or 10$ depend the time of the day .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Racist, snotty liberal sending her kids to sidwell lecturing others.

Amazing.


----------



## The queen 👸

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang your pissed but we both know be thrifty and non wasteful is part of Indian culture. Many Indians see tipping as wasteful spending. I don't see anything wrong with this as a matter of fact it's a stronger agreement for this being a positive trait.
> 
> Ultimately it's something I admire about Indian folks because many come from India with nothing and within one generation they are able to own multiple business.


My husband famiyy came to the USA right after the refine change in Iran. They came to the USA with nothing. Now they are very fortunate and we live a good life . We tip because we know how difficult it's to make a good living in the USA. Indian and Asian are cheap. And that is a fact. Plain and simple. I am done making excuse for this BS.


----------



## Mkang14

Buck-a-mile said:


> Again, a cultural diffence.
> Indians don9tip in India, why would we expect them to tip here?


No one is mad about the Indians don't tip comment, read this


----------



## Grab my Keys

Mkang14 said:


> No one is mad about the Indians don't tip comment, read this
> View attachment 403071


Yeah she has to be the first person I've seen on here openly say it like that you are right.


----------



## Mkang14

Grab my Keys said:


> Yeah she has to be the first person I've seen on here openly say it like that you are right.


It's probably one of the stupidest comments I've ever read. "I'm racist because Indians are cheap".


----------



## The Gift of Fish

WNYuber said:


> We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:


If I had to pay my ex-wife every time she says something interesting I'd have spent one, two bucks last year alone.

It's as if you're expecting to be paid to say interesting stuff to pax. Not sure that's the way it works. IME pax tip for safe driving more than anything.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

WNYuber said:


> #stopthemadness


Are you new?

"#stopthemadness"? Really?


----------



## OldBay

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mainland Chinese people don't tip.
> They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver.
> 
> Chinese culture is much different than ours. Visit, stay a while.
> You won't go back.
> 
> First time my company sent me I was looking forward to the trip.
> 
> The next 3 trips .... They had to threaten my job to get me to go back.
> 
> There is little concept of compassion for humans or animals in China.
> 
> Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept


A young girl biking in china was hit by a car. Hundreds of people passed by without doing anything. They just ignored her.

They don't want to get involved. Is it cultural, or is it in the DNA?


----------



## MiamiKid

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Have had plenty of ride like that. And, also, many that tipped.

So what?


----------



## Jst1dreamr

WNYuber said:


> My rides equated with my ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ today, so I highly doubt he rated me then will go back and tip. Generally it's a package deal. Some people I just expect tips from, this dude was 1 of them. Yet a young chick I drop off at her Big Lots job tosses me a buck for a minimum fare ride, it makes no sense at all.


This makes perfect sense, the wealthy are cheap dirtbags, poor working people are more likely to know how it is to count on tips.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> So telling the truth about Asian and Indian not tipibg in my almost 4 years driving Uber is racist?? WOW . Get your priorities straight mate .


The key is to be subtle with your digs. See:



peteyvavs said:


> Uber doesn't accept EBT at this time.


----------



## Uberchampion

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Rich people stay Rich for a reason. It's the people of lesser means that usually give me my best tips


----------



## tohunt4me

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Layers seldom get tips either.


----------



## chitownXdriver

I'm not ageist, I just state the facts. GENERALLY speaking millennials and liberals are the worst tippers. 
https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/best-tippers-survey.php
So the young Asian lawyer must have been a liberal millennial &#129335;‍♂


----------



## sellkatsell44

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm not ageist, I just state the facts. GENERALLY speaking millennials and liberals are the worst tippers.
> https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/best-tippers-survey.php
> So the young Asian lawyer must have been a liberal millennial &#129335;‍♂


Lol


----------



## Amos69

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy answers:
> 
> - Some people don't believe in tipping.
> - Some people think you are being paid more than you are so don't think tipping is important.
> - Some people don't understand the culture of tipping and don't even know it's possible in a rideshare context.
> 
> As for whether he will later, don't be too sure. I have been surprised by people tipping over a week later and they loved the ride. You never really know with passengers. I've surprised the hell out of people as both a driver and a passenger. There are always surprises.
> 
> Keep on trucking, @WNYuber.


*Yes
Oddly enough I Tell my clients how successful I am at this and other gigs and they tip me MORE because of it.
Yes.

Some people and cultures do not tip*

In China they do not tip
Canadians don't tip either culturally.


----------



## Nats121

Buck-a-mile said:


> Rich people don't get rich by giving money away.


An overused cliche that's used as a lame excuse to justify wealthy people being cheap, selfish asswipes.

Wealthy people don't become wealthy or maintain their wealth by refusing to give service people decent tips.


----------



## freddieman

Buck-a-mile said:


> $5 to a pizza delivery guy...
> He has your dinner in his hands.
> 
> We have his life in our hands.......


Well then, go deliver pizza.


----------



## 49erRider

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Many wealthy people are cheap af. I get pissed when i deliver to a high rise condo in san francisco without a tip especially when i gotta park, and take an elevator(sometimes risking a OP ticket). I dont tip when im broke and have bills due but some are just greedy by nature.



49erRider said:


> Many wealthy people are cheap af. I get pissed when i deliver to a high rise condo in san francisco without a tip especially when i gotta park, and take an elevator(sometimes risking a OP ticket). I dont tip when im broke and have bills due but some are just greedy by nature.


Sometimes I wonder if some just see me as a peasant and be happy with what i get >.<


----------



## Sepelion

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


1.) Uber increased fares for pax but did not give it to drivers. Pax are bitter now that their criminally cheap rides - which for anyone who ever owned a car knows its not sustainable and depends on burn and churn workforce who figures out when they're on the red - and now more expensive to please shareholders of Uber, and many don't know the cut Uber takes and that resentment after paying is focused on the driver.

2.) Buffalo is one of the worst markets you could drive in. It's depressed economically, and the majority of your rides are the UB college students who are broke in the first place but don't want to use the bus, so they never tip (younger zoomers don't tip, either because they broke or they're entitled). That, and half of your rides are exchange students who come from countries where they don't tip, so you'll pick them up at luxury housing and they'll get items out of their Mercedes while you drive them out to Chippewa to party, and tip you nothing for that 20 min ride.

If I were reliant on Uber for a living, I'd move to a better market. Oh, let's not talk about how "Buffalo miles" are like Buffalo wings, because like the wings wreck your colon faster than a cleaner diet, the roads wreck your car faster than any other city.

Don't waste your breath on pax. Uber raising the rates made the previous tippers bitter.

The only good thing about this town was Pharaoh's, but they got rid of that. They're intent on this town being nothing but suicidal Geico phone drones who enter healthcare early due to coping with Paula's Donuts.



waldowainthrop said:


> Don't forget that this thread will be ammunition for people who hate or distrust Asian people. They will eat this thread up. Where are my race realists at?


At what point is disdain warranted toward a group when that group identifies as tipping not being part of their culture, but they know they are utilizing someone else's labor in a business model highly dependent on tips?

I mean, cool, don't change the water filter on your fridge tank, just let it go forever because you wanted it as cheap as possible. Don't be surprised when these systems break down and you're sick.



Buck-a-mile said:


> They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver


Which is why they all have bad ratings



Buck-a-mile said:


> Truth is I gave 60% of my income to family


Divorce is awful, eh?


----------



## chitownXdriver

Sepelion said:


> 1.) Uber increased fares for pax but did not give it to drivers. Pax are bitter now that their criminally cheap rides - which for anyone who ever owned a car knows its not sustainable and depends on burn and churn workforce who figures out when they're on the red - and now more expensive to please shareholders of Uber, and many don't know the cut Uber takes and that resentment after paying is focused on the driver.
> 
> 2.) Buffalo is one of the worst markets you could drive in. It's depressed economically, and the majority of your rides are the UB college students who are broke in the first place but don't want to use the bus, so they never tip (younger zoomers don't tip, either because they broke or they're entitled). That, and half of your rides are exchange students who come from countries where they don't tip, so you'll pick them up at luxury housing and they'll get items out of their Mercedes while you drive them out to Chippewa to party, and tip you nothing for that 20 min ride.
> 
> If I were reliant on Uber for a living, I'd move to a better market. Oh, let's not talk about how "Buffalo miles" are like Buffalo wings, because like the wings wreck your colon faster than a cleaner diet, the roads wreck your car faster than any other city.
> 
> Don't waste your breath on pax. Uber raising the rates made the previous tippers bitter.
> 
> The only good thing about this town was Pharaoh's, but they got rid of that. They're intent on this town being nothing but suicidal Geico phone drones who enter healthcare early due to coping with Paula's Donuts.
> 
> 
> At what point is disdain warranted toward a group when that group identifies as tipping not being part of their culture, but they know they are utilizing someone else's labor in a business model highly dependent on tips?
> 
> I mean, cool, don't change the water filter on your fridge tank, just let it go forever because you wanted it as cheap as possible. Don't be surprised when these systems break down and you're sick.
> 
> 
> Which is why they all have bad ratings
> 
> 
> Divorce is awful, eh?


I now live in Chicago but am originally from Buffalo and can say with certainty what you're saying is 100% true, having said that if I was driving ride share there I'd try to stick to the Suburbs as they are the most affluent suburbs outside of the Hamptons, airport and downtown area. Late nights and weekends I would avoid Chippewa like the plague the same way and for the same reasons I avoid Wrigleyville in Chicago and instead try my luck at other hot spots such as Lackawanna, Niagara, around the Walden galleria etc..


----------



## Sepelion

The Gift of Fish said:


> If I had to pay my ex-wife every time she says something interesting I'd have spent one, two bucks last year alone.
> 
> It's as if you're expecting to be paid to say interesting stuff to pax. Not sure that's the way it works. IME pax tip for safe driving more than anything.


Let's try this: when the pax gets in, say "I will be quiet this whole ride if you tip me."



chitownXdriver said:


> I now live in Chicago but am originally from Buffalo and can say with certainty what you're saying is 100% true, having said that if I was driving ride share there I'd try to stick to the Suburbs as they are the most affluent suburbs outside of the Hamptons, airport and downtown area. Late nights and weekends I would avoid Chippewa like the plague the same way and for the same reasons I avoid Wrigleyville in Chicago and instead try my luck at other hot spots such as Lackawanna, Niagara, around the Walden galleria etc..


Chippewa is basically pre-corrections; that's why there's more cops there than anywhere; they're just getting familiar with their future "clients".


----------



## chitownXdriver

Sepelion said:


> Let's try this: when the pax gets in, say "I will be quiet this whole ride if you tip me."
> 
> 
> Chippewa is basically pre-corrections; that's why there's more cops there than anywhere; they're just getting familiar with their future "clients".


I remember one year, maybe 04-05 or so I went back to visit and went to Chippewa for new year and they had a hot tub out in the middle of a snowstorm and it was awesome! Guess times have changed although I hear Buffalo is making a bit of a comeback economically


----------



## 7DellUberEats7

I've received more tips from the least likely to tip but the ones that you expect to tip, well dressed, versed, location of destination or pick up, office buildings downtown, mini mansions are usually going to be the very ones who will delight in your conversation then tell you upon exit how generous they will be on the app to tip you you check back later and BAM diddly squat, although I still question peoples ethics I've learned to not expect them but am pleasantly surprised when I due receive them


----------



## kc ub'ing!

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks


Admitting you're racist is not a good look. YOU deal with it! Stop being an ignorant racist.

"Deal with it folks" What an arrogant ****.


----------



## freeFromUber

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks


Nearly all people are racist, and the ones who think they aren't, are just phonies. Thanks for being honest.



Mkang14 said:


> I leave huge tips. But if the person picking me up was a "racist" they ain't getting shit.


You're not going to know if they are or are not racist by looking at them or spending 15 minutes in their car....ignorant comment.


----------



## OldBay

Uberchampion said:


> Rich people stay Rich for a reason. It's the people of lesser means that usually give me my best tips


I think alot of ppl chasing wealth adopt asshole personas. They become selfish, other ppl don't matter.

If you always consider what is fair for the other guy, you are a nicer person but won't have as much wealth, unless you are really talented.


----------



## Uberchampion

Amos69 said:


> Canadians don't tip either culturally.


You are very mistaken @Amos69. The only time Canadians wont tip is when we run into Trump supporters....then we just take pictures so we can show them to the rest of the sane Canadians


----------



## goneubering

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy answers:
> 
> - Some people don't believe in tipping.
> - Some people think you are being paid more than you are so don't think tipping is important.
> - Some people don't understand the culture of tipping and don't even know it's possible in a rideshare context.
> 
> As for whether he will later, don't be too sure. I have been surprised by people tipping over a week later and they loved the ride. You never really know with passengers. I've surprised the hell out of people as both a driver and a passenger. There are always surprises.
> 
> Keep on trucking, @WNYuber.


True story!! Some tips arrive later.

And one more thing that often gets overlooked on this forum. The Uber app is glitchy to the point where it sometimes refuses to let a rider tip. I had one lady flag me down and hand me cash after I dropped her off because the app wouldn't let her tip me.


----------



## The queen 👸

freeFromUber said:


> Nearly all people are racist, and the ones who think they aren't, are just phonies. Thanks for being honest.
> 
> 
> You're not going to know if they are or are not racist by looking at them or spending 15 minutes in their car....ignorant comment.


You can see right away . If telling that Indian and Asian are no tipper is being racist then I guess I am one &#128580;&#128563;&#128514;


----------



## Invisible

goneubering said:


> True story!! Some tips arrive later.
> 
> And one more thing that often gets overlooked on this forum. The Uber app is glitchy to the point where it sometimes refuses to let a rider tip. I had one lady flag me down and hand me cash after I dropped her off because the app wouldn't let her tip me.


I've heard from pax when they tried to tip, the option to tip wasn't there.


----------



## The queen 👸

kc ub'ing! said:


> Admitting you're racist is not a good look. YOU deal with it! Stop being an ignorant racist.
> 
> "Deal with it folks" What an arrogant @@@@.


It's ok I can deal with that. This labeling everything and everyone is quite nauseating.


----------



## Nats121

49erRider said:


> I dont tip when im broke and have bills due but some are just greedy by nature.


If you're too broke to tip you shouldn't be eating out, ordering food delivery, etc.

The service people you're stiffing have bills to pay too.


----------



## UbaBrah

I blame America's corporate practices for this, not paying people full wages. Having people depend on tips to survive really should be illegal. It honestly is a US-only thing too. I've lived in many countries and they all pay servers etc a normal wage. Tips are only 10% at best, and often split amongst the staff. That's why foreigners are notoriously bad tippers, for the most part.

With Uber, the problem is compounded because we really do need tips but that public awareness isn't there yet. We're servers but look like we're being paid normally, so it's the worst combination of factors.


----------



## Nats121

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept


If find it hard to believe they don't understand the concept of tipping in China.

The last time I checked Chinese people didn't live in caves. They have plenty of exposure to American culture thru the internet, TV, smartphones, etc



UbaBrah said:


> I blame America's corporate practices for this, not paying people full wages. Having people depend on tips to survive really should be illegal. It honestly is a US-only thing too. I've lived in many countries and they all pay servers etc a normal wage. Tips are only 10% at best, and often split amongst the staff. That's why foreigners are notoriously bad tippers, for the most part.
> 
> With Uber, the problem is compounded because we really do need tips but that public awareness isn't there yet. We're servers but look like we're being paid normally, so it's the worst combination of factors.


For better or worse we're a tipping culture, and restaurants, pizza shops, and others build tipping into the price of their products.

Bad tippers and non-tippers are freeloading off the customers who tip well.

Were it not for the good tippers, pizza shops would have to pay the drivers a lot more and prices would have to go up to cover the cost of higher salaries.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

The queen &#128120; said:


> My son take Uber sometimes to go home. It's only a 5 miles from his school ( sidwell) to our house


Umm...your PK-12 school son takes an Uber? Unaccompanied by an adult?


The queen &#128120; said:


> We tip because we know how difficult it's to make a good living in the USA. Indian and Asian are cheap. And that is a fact.


So does that mean you tip EVERYBODY in any profession that makes less than a living wage? 


Mkang14 said:


> You are racist against Indians huh.
> I leave huge tips.


That's because you're not Indian.
You're an American.


----------



## Cold Fusion

OldBay said:


> *I think alot of ppl chasing wealth adopt @@@@@@@ personas. They become selfish, other ppl don't matter.*


........claimed the unambitious sloth complaining excuse-ridden working poor.


----------



## chitownXdriver

The queen &#128120; said:


> This labeling everything and everyone is quite nauseating.


You literally labeled yourself


----------



## The queen 👸

chitownXdriver said:


> You literally labeled yourself


When I wrote that I am a racist and don't care it was due a older post / comment that someone made about me.



freeFromUber said:


> Typical liberal snowflake. I didn't see where she said she hated all Indians and Asians, please show me. Also please show me where I thanked her. Idiot.


I don't hate anybody. I don't invest strong feelings for people that I don't know or care. All I said is that Indian and Asian are no tippers and if that makes me a racist then so be it. .


----------



## Lissetti

The queen &#128120; said:


> When I wrote that I am a racist and don't care it was due a older post / comment that someone made about me.


Perhaps just clarify. I know English is not your first language. Do you dislike a particular perceived aspect about a group of people, or do you feel a certain group of people are inferior and/or you hate them.

Racist/ racism are strong words.


----------



## Cold Fusion

Nats121 said:


> The service people you're stiffing have bills to pay too.


Customer is Not obligated to Pay your Bills
Nor subsidize sloth unambitious behavior

Take responsibility for your
bad decisions in life.


----------



## The queen 👸

Lissetti said:


> Perhaps just clarify. I know English is not your first language. Do you dislike a particular perceived aspect about a group of people, or do you feel a certain group of people are inferior and/or you hate them.
> 
> Racist/ racism are strong words.


No one is inferior or superior than anyone else. I don't dislike anybody. I am just saying that Indian and Asian are not tippers. That is all. I am stating a personal opinion due my customer service job and now with driving people around. That is all I said. If people think that I am a racist then so be it. I don't care. I can't change anyone mind . It's their problems and not mine.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> When I wrote that I was being sarcastic and I apologize if my comment made anyone uncomfortable. Sometimes my comments don't make sense when written. I don't want anybody to defend what I wrote. I can do that myself.


That guy was defending your right to be racist &#129320;. Nobody needs that type of defense &#128514;.

But thanks for clarifying what you meant. Personally I'll take it as the truth.


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> That's not all you said.
> 
> Some people have a hard time admitted when and if they made a mistake and so they lie, deny, even though the truth is right there.
> 
> As adults take responsibility for what you said, own it and be a better person. Otherwise these lies in plain sight will only harm your credibility.
> View attachment 403246


I own whatever I said and wrote. If someone think that I am a racist then so be it and I don't care. That is why I wrote that sentence. If you think that I am racist then so be it. That is your opinion. I always own / owned my mistakes. I am fiercely straight forward person and I don't lie. I stand by my actions and words. That is why people like me.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> I own whatever I said and wrote. If someone think that I am a racist then so be it and I don't care. That is why I wrote that sentence. If you think that I am racist then so be it. That is your opinion. I always own / owned my mistakes. I am fiercely straight forward person and I don't lie. I stand by my actions and words. That is why people like me.


I already deleted that whole post after you clarified.


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> I already deleted that whole post after you clarified.





Mkang14 said:


> That guy was defending your right to be racist &#129320;. Nobody needs that type of defense &#128514;.
> 
> But thanks for clarifying what you meant. Personally I'll take it as the truth.


May I ask why ?


----------



## Lissetti

The queen &#128120; said:


> No one is inferior or superior than anyone else. I don't dislike anybody. I am just saying that Indian and Asian are not tippers. That is all. I am stating a personal opinion due my customer service job and now with driving people around. That is all I said. If people think that I am a racist then so be it. I don't care. I can't change anyone mind . It's their problems and not mine.


Ok this is fine if you are only saying in your opinion and experience Indian and Asians do not tip, but by your bad choice of words you seem to be happily claiming to be a racist and equating yourself with people who feel superior to others.

You do not want to lump yourself so easily into a category of people who like to oppress others. This country has a strong history with racism and battles fought for equal rights and protections.

Racist is a strong word and should not be used as a label for yourself if you truly do not stand for it. This is not something to claim and wear like a badge of honor.

I figured you were mispeaking, based on your other misunderstandings of English words used here, and not fully understanding the impact of that word, and this is why the forum is coming for you.


----------



## Invisible

Lissetti said:


> Ok this is fine if you are only saying in your opinion and experience Indian and Asians do not tip, but by your bad choice of words you seem to be happily claiming to be a racist and equating yourself with people who feel superior to others.
> 
> You do not want to lump yourself so easily into a category of people who like to oppress others. This country has a strong history with racism and battles brought for equal rights and protections.
> 
> Racist is a strong word and should not be used as a label for yourself if you truly do not stand for it. This is not something to claim and wear like a badge of honor.
> 
> I figured you were mispeaking, based on your other misunderstandings of English words used here, and not fully understanding the impact of that word, and this is why the forum is coming for you.


Great points. Yet no one is calling out the OP for noting "Asians" in his original post.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> May I ask why ?


Because we posted our comments at the same time. When I read yours it seemed sincere enough. So I didnt feel the need to keep mine posted and instead let you know I appreciate the response.


----------



## The queen 👸

Lissetti said:


> Ok this is fine if you are only saying in your opinion and experience Indian and Asians do not tip, but by your bad choice of words you seem to be happily claiming to be a racist and equating yourself with people who feel sup
> You do not want to lump yourself so easily into a category of people who like to oppress others. This country has a strong history with racism and battles brought for equal rights and protections.
> 
> Racist is a strong word and should not be used as a label for yourself if you truly do not stand for it. This is not something to claim and wear like a badge of honor.
> 
> I figured you were mispeaking, based on your other misunderstandings of English words used here, and not fully understanding the impact of that word, and this is why the forum is coming for you.


When I wrote that sentence it was due a older post when someone called me that . So I wrote ok I am a racist and I don't care. I understand now that it might have caused confusion and distress for some people. I threat anyone with respect no matter what race or gender. Again it was a personal opinion saying that Asian and Indian are not tippers. Anita let's move on. Thank you everyone and Lissetti.


----------



## Lissetti

Invisible said:


> Great points. Yet no one is calling out the OP for noting "Asians" in his original post.


This whole thread is a sensitive topic. However the OP was stating his opinion based on his experience. He was not misusing strong words to label himself as a superior person.

*WNYuber
Well-Known Member*
Yesterday at 1:18 PM

Thread Starter
That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues.


----------



## Invisible

Lissetti said:


> This whole thread is a sensitive topic. However the OP was stating his opinion based on his experience. He was not misusing strong words to label himself as a superior person.
> 
> "_That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
> There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues."_


There is no need to point out "Asians" unless looking to spread hate.

And you missed this part in quoting the OP. So I guess only "certain members" are permitted to respond.


----------



## Lissetti

Invisible said:


> There is no need to point out "Asians" unless looking to spread hate.
> 
> And you kissed this part.
> 
> View attachment 403254


I see a difference of opinion, rather heated though. I do not see someone claiming to be a racist. The report feature is an option.


----------



## The queen 👸

So pointing out Asians is according to you spreading hate? I don’t understand.


----------



## WNYuber

2,000 views and 130 responses means somebody understood "the point of this thread". 
It generated good conversation about overall tipping and how the different classes of society tip.
Just because Kang & The Queen squared off, don't take it out on me.


----------



## Mkang14

WNYuber said:


> 2,000 views and 130 responses means somebody understood "the point of this thread".
> It generated good conversation about overall tipping and how the different classes of society tip.
> Just because Kang & The Queen squared off, don't take it out on me.


Why are you bringing me back in?

Invisibles response was purely regarding you and your topic. Focus on that. Dont hand off blame.


----------



## WNYuber

Mkang14 said:


> Why are you bringing me back in?
> 
> Invisibles response was purely regarding you and your topic. Focus on that. Dont hand off blame.


Because that Invisible person is very angry and aggressive and I need to drag u back into it. Thanks to u and the Queen this thread could EASILY get nominated for TOTY(thread of the year). I will thank u on the podium if I win my TOTY .


----------



## The queen 👸

Taxi2Uber said:


> Umm...your PK-12 school son takes an Uber? Unaccompanied by an adult?
> 
> So does that mean you tip EVERYBODY in any profession that makes less than a living wage?
> 
> That's because you're not Indian.
> You're an American.
> View attachment 403224


He takes a Uber with his friend who just turn 18. Or sometimes with my daughter who is 19. He never take Uber alone.



WNYuber said:


> Because that Invisible person is very angry and aggressive and I need to drag u back into it. Thanks to u and the Queen this thread could EASILY get nominated for TOTY(thread of the year).
> 
> 
> You and The Queen TURBO CHARGED this thread to the top of trending, I will thank u on the podium if I win my TOTY


Should I buy a new dress and thank Jesus and my manager?



WNYuber said:


> 2,000 views and 130 responses means somebody understood "the point of this thread".
> It generated good conversation about overall tipping and how the different classes of society tip.
> Just because Kang & The Queen squared off, don't take it out on me.


I did not squared off with her/ him. I stated my personal opinions. I think this thread was interesting and not crazy rude at all. Everyone was polite.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did not squared off with her/ him. I stated my personal opinions. I think this thread was interesting and not crazy rude at all. Everyone was polite.


I am a woman. Look at my picture. Please dont refer to me as a him, mam/sir


----------



## WNYuber

The queen &#128120; said:


> He takes a Uber with his friend who just turn 18. Or sometimes with my daughter who is 19. He never take Uber alone.
> 
> 
> Should I buy a new dress and thank Jesus and my manager?


My dream is that you AND Kang both come on stage when I accept my TOTY award. Your both dressed to the nines and have put your differences aside. You & Kang embrace on stage and the UP.NET community goes wild as they stand up and cheer. 
We all take an Uber(Invisible drives) to the after party and talk about how silly this misunderstanding was. ❤


----------



## The queen 👸

WNYuber said:


> My dream is that you AND Kang both come on stage when I accept my TOTY award. Your both dressed to the nines and have put your differences aside. You & Kang embrace on stage and the UP.NET community goes wild as they stand up and cheer.
> We all take an Uber(Invisible drives) to the after party and talk about how silly this misunderstanding was. ❤


I have nothing but love for Kang.


----------



## WNYuber

See, that's beautiful! 
And this thread ended happily ever after.......
#storybookending


----------



## UbaBrah

I'm crying! But then I did just pluck a really stubborn nose hair.


----------



## Mkang14

UbaBrah said:


> I'm crying! But then I did just pluck a really stubborn nose hair.


Guys are wimps with plucking &#128514;. I could pluck anything without a flinch.


----------



## Demon

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mainland Chinese people don't tip.
> They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver.
> 
> Chinese culture is much different than ours. Visit, stay a while.
> You won't go back.
> 
> First time my company sent me I was looking forward to the trip.
> 
> The next 3 trips .... They had to threaten my job to get me to go back.
> 
> There is little concept of compassion for humans or animals in China.
> 
> Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept


Take a look at this thread, drivers in the states don't understand tipping.


----------



## The queen 👸

UbaBrah said:


> I'm crying! But then I did just pluck a really stubborn nose hair.


Ouch .


----------



## kc ub'ing!

freeFromUber said:


> Nearly all people are racist, and the ones who think they aren't, are just phonies


Nope! You are absolutely wrong. This is a rationalization to make you feel better about a character flaw that YOU have!

No different than saying, "EVERYONE: hits their spouse when angry, eats their own boogers, cheats on their taxes, masturbates!

Of course the last one's true! But that's my perspective. Just like your group declaration on racism is yours.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Indian and Asian are no tippers and if that makes me a racist then so be it.


No you said they were cheap. That's more far reaching and mean than simply they don't tip.

Any judgement made based upon a person's ethnicity is racist, wrong and ignorant! Forming an opinion on an entire group based on an individual member of that group's actions is dumb and not something to be proud of!

My tip average is 30-40%. I've received tips from every ethnicity you can think of. The majority of my riders by far are white just as the majority of America is white. So in fact, based on majority, white people tip drivers less frequently than any other race.


----------



## Clothahump

If you expect tips, you will always be disappointed. If you get a tip, you should be pleased. There it is.


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver

kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope! You are absolutely wrong. This is a rationalization to make you feel better about a character flaw that YOU have!
> 
> No different than saying, "EVERYONE: hits their spouse when angry, eats their own boogers, cheats on their taxes, masturbates!
> 
> Of course the last one's true! But that's my perspective. Just like your group declaration on racism is yours.
> 
> No you said they were cheap. That's more far reaching and mean than simply they don't tip.
> 
> Any judgement made based upon a person's ethnicity is racist, wrong and ignorant! Forming an opinion on an entire group based on an individual member of that group's actions is dumb and not something to be proud of!
> 
> My tip average is 30-40%. I've received tips from every ethnicity you can think of. The majority of my riders by far are white just as the majority of America is white. So in fact, based on majority, white people tip drivers less frequently than any other race.


Racism is a reality toward us too. I can't tell you how many pax have actually told me that they are tipping me for
A) not being Arab, 
And
B) not having a Prius.
May be ****ed up but to deny it it ignorant


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Uberchampion said:


> You are very mistaken @Amos69. The only time Canadians wont tip is when we run into Trump supporters....then we just take pictures so we can show them to the rest of the sane Canadians


We are the ones wearing "pants"
Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## waldowainthrop

I'm still disappointed that we didn't get to hear from any race realists. No discussion about calipers for measuring skulls and speculation about inferior minds.

@WNYuber with all due respect, if you call people out personally it will probably not play out well. I recommend that we challenge ideas and not challenge people. Keep personal beefs out of a public thread, you know?

---

There isn't a problem with noticing or mentioning ethnicity, sex, gender, culture, and so on. But once it's brought up it can quickly devolve into unreasonable bias or even bigotry. I found that not making assumptions about how people would be (even based on their shows of wealth) made driving people around easier and more profitable.

One of my best tipping and most friendly passengers was a Chinese national. Some of my worst passengers were also Chinese nationals. I am glad I didn't make any assumptions either way as it could have poisoned my interactions with them. People can often tell when they are viewed with skepticism or social distance. People with implicit biases and deeply held bigotry show their colors (so to speak) without even realizing it.

_Most _people seem to have implicit biases against individuals as members of their respective classes or perceived identities. We all assume we know things we cannot know about others. I seek to erase implicit and explicit biases in myself as I find them which makes me happier and helps me create better interactions with the people I encounter.


----------



## IR12

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


....people are so entitled nowadays.
I "deserve" a tip because you drive an Escalade, are a well-paid professional & I made you laugh when in actuality I should probably consider a gig where people are far more inclined to tip such as a barber or bartender instead of a gig that is consistently crappy day-in/day-out.

It's likely ridesharing stole your tip also. Before I stopped driving I busted Lyft stealing my tips and even got an email from those idiots stating, "our engineers are aware of this issue and are working on it" but I NEVER got those tips over a period of 1 month so decided to sue Lyft.

They literally monkeyed with your boss, the algorithm to "accidentally on purpose" steal drivers tips.

I posted ALL this last spring as well as screenshots.

I also posted about how drivers can easily tell when tips are being stolen but guess what? drivers would rather moan and groan instead of figuring out how they're getting screwed in many cases.

I "think" the subject I posted under was
Lyft So Busted if you want to search the dirty deeds of ridesharing.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

My sister took a rideshare ride. She's quite open and friendly. She asked the driver where he is from and he said "Venezuela". She asked him if he has family there and he started crying. She gave him a huge tip.

I wonder how many times he pulls that one.


----------



## LADryver

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


He will never see you again. No tip.


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> I am a woman. Look at my picture. Please dont refer to me as a him, mam/sir





kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope! You are absolutely wrong. This is a rationalization to make you feel better about a character flaw that YOU have!
> 
> No different than saying, "EVERYONE: hits their spouse when angry, eats their own boogers, cheats on their taxes, masturbates!
> 
> Of course the last one's true! But that's my perspective. Just like your group declaration on racism is yours.
> 
> No you said they were cheap. That's more far reaching and mean than simply they don't tip.
> 
> Any judgement made based upon a person's ethnicity is racist, wrong and ignorant! Forming an opinion on an entire group based on an individual member of that group's actions is dumb and not something to be proud of!
> 
> My tip average is 30-40%. I've received tips from every ethnicity you can think of. The majority of my riders by far are white just as the majority of America is white. So in fact, based on majority, white people tip drivers less frequently than any other race.


Yes they are. Always wanting discount, arguing about prices even asking me to drive them 1-2 miles up the road when I already arrived that the destination they put on the app. Asians do not tip. That is a fact. I am done with rhis


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes they are. Always wanting discount, arguing about prices even asking me to drive them 1-2 miles up the road when I already arrived that the destination they put on the app. Asians do not tip. That is a fact. I am done with rhis


Sir/mam let it go. Its saturday. Enjoy your day/night sir. I think there was enough craziness that happend,let them have a turn dude &#128513;

&#127881;&#127882;&#127867;


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> Sir/mam let it go. Its saturday. Enjoy your day/night sir. I think there was enough craziness that happend,let them have a turn dude &#128513;
> 
> &#127881;&#127882;&#127867;


Ok. Have a nice day as well .


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok. Have a nice day as well .


Will do s/he ❤


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> Will do s/he ❤


I got you . Your picture is so small . Will never make the mistake again. &#129392;


----------



## waldowainthrop

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes they are. Always wanting discount, arguing about prices even asking me to drive them 1-2 miles up the road when I already arrived that the destination they put on the app. *Asians do not tip. That is a fact.* I am done with rhis


Look I have a lot of patience but this is nonsense. Asians are not a monolith. You are talking about billions of people. Lots of Asian people tip. Some don't. I drove plenty and they tipped. Both Asian-Americans and visitors from overseas. You are painting with too broad of a brush.


----------



## Lissetti




----------



## sellkatsell44

waldowainthrop said:


> Look I have a lot of patience but this is nonsense. Asians are not a monolith. You are talking about billions of people. Lots of Asian people tip. I drove them and they tipped. Both Asian-Americans and visitors from overseas. You are painting with too broad of a brush.


She's stating her opinion, I don't agree with it, being Asian and tipping (as if I don't have screenshots around &#129322.

but I'm also not insecure enough to offended by her opinion, especially after everything that's been stated.

not referring to you or anyone in general just my opinion if that makes sense..


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> I got you . Your picture is so small . Will never make the mistake again. &#129392;


I've communicated on your post, you've quoted me, I've gone through 4 avatar changes since your arrival. You honestly saw my picture and demeanor and thought I was possibly a man &#129300;.

Okay its saturday, I'll let that "him/her" comment go &#128077;.


----------



## waldowainthrop

sellkatsell44 said:


> She's stating her opinion, I don't agree with it, being Asian and tipping (as if I don't have screenshots around &#129322.
> 
> but I'm also not insecure enough to offended by her opinion, especially after everything that's been stated.
> 
> not referring to you or anyone in general just my opinion if that makes sense..


Yeah, I am not offended by it personally or vicariously for Asians (all 4+ billion of them &#128517. It's just not a fact.

The second to last person I ever drove tipped $15 on $85 (yeah, $100). Chinese national, normal middle class person visiting from China. I don't even particularly like China or some aspects of Chinese culture, but whatever: people are people. Lots of Indian-American passengers tipped. (I love Indian-Americans personally but they get the same fair treatment from me as anyone else.)


----------



## Uberchampion

The queen &#128120; said:


> When I wrote that I am a racist and don't care it was due a older post / comment that someone made about me.
> 
> 
> I don't hate anybody. I don't invest strong feelings for people that I don't know or care. All I said is that Indian and Asian are no tippers and if that makes me a racist then so be it. .


Dude

You shouldn't make blanket statements like that. Its not factual and it makes you a bigot


----------



## Mkang14

sellkatsell44 said:


> She's stating her opinion, I don't agree with it, being Asian and tipping (as if I don't have screenshots around &#129322.
> 
> but I'm also not insecure enough to offended by her opinion, especially after everything that's been stated.
> 
> not referring to you or anyone in general just my opinion if that makes sense..


You are right &#128514;. No one really pays any attention to them. Yikes &#129322;.

Not referring to you or any other person.


----------



## The queen 👸

Mkang14 said:


> I've communicated on your post, you've quoted me, I've gone through 4 avatar changes since your arrival. You honestly saw my picture and demeanor and thought I was possibly a man &#129300;.
> 
> Okay its saturday, I'll let that "him/her" comment go &#128077;.


Sorry if me calling you he/ she made you uncomfortable and annoyed. Sometimes I do t look at avatar. My mistake. I will be more considered from now on. Mea culpa


----------



## MiamiKid

Buck-a-mile said:


> Mainland Chinese people don't tip.
> They don't tip at home, they are certainly not going to give money to a round eye driver.
> 
> Chinese culture is much different than ours. Visit, stay a while.
> You won't go back.
> 
> First time my company sent me I was looking forward to the trip.
> 
> The next 3 trips .... They had to threaten my job to get me to go back.
> 
> There is little concept of compassion for humans or animals in China.
> 
> Mainland Chinese don't tip, because they don't understand the concept





Jst1dreamr said:


> This makes perfect sense, the wealthy are cheap dirtbags, poor working people are more likely to know how it is to count on tips.


Tips are included. I


WNYuber said:


> Anybody who makes over 250K/yr. should be tipping their Uber driver :thumbup:


Disagree strongly. Folks who make over $250,000 don't have to tip at all. No one does. And it will stay that way.

Besides, tips are included! &#128513;

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Amos69

Uberchampion said:


> You are very mistaken @Amos69. The only time Canadians wont tip is when we run into Trump supporters....then we just take pictures so we can show them to the rest of the sane Canadians


Nothing is ever always anything.

I have been involved in the service industry in Washington state for fifty years. When I say Canadians don't tip, I mean 1 out of 25 do tip. Probably closer to 1 out of 50 or 100, but I do not want to hurt your feelings.

Same is true of Chinese clients. SE Asians I do very well with.

So far in 2020 71% of my clients have tipped. My average tip percentage is 21.1% 0 Canadians or Chinese have tipped me yet.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

The queen &#128120; said:


> Asians do not tip. That is a fact. I am done with rhis


"Chump don't want da help, chump don't get da help."


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 403273


No kidding.


----------



## Mkang14

The queen &#128120; said:


> Sorry if me calling you he/ she made you uncomfortable and annoyed. Sometimes I do t look at avatar. My mistake. I will be more considered from now on. Mea culpa


It's okay.

I've seen people call a woman a man only for the purpose to offend. I'm a mom, proud to be a woman. I dont like to be referred to as a man, I gave birth.

But I'll give you the benifit of the doubt again.


----------



## Amos69

Mkang14 said:


> It's okay.
> 
> I've seen people call a woman a man only for the purpose to offend. I'm a mom, proud to be a woman. I dont like to be referred to as a man, I gave birth.
> 
> But I'll give you the benifit of the doubt again.


----------



## waldowainthrop

So I’d like to sum up my take on this thread because I think I’ve said my bit.

Tips are a social construct.
Race is a social construct.
Ethnicity is a social construct.
Gender is a social construct.
Rideshare is a social construct.


----------



## WNYuber

AMEN, thank u. The end. I declare this thread officially done. Thanks for posting


----------



## LIsuberman

ok so here we go again about tipping - In Long Island NY we have an area called Hicksville - I avoid this area because it is Indian. Let me explain - every time I go near that area and pick up a pax that is Indian , I dont get a tip. I dont know what it is but Indian pax dont tip - almost all Indian pax that I have picked up dont tip. Now if I received tips from this area, I would not avoid it and always be there. The ethnic people and their cheep ways are what keeps me out of their neighborhood, I have worked with Indians and have nothing against them - love them - BUT I wont pick them up as a rideshare driver because its a business decision and I do this - TO MAKE MONEY

maybe MKANG14 can elaborate on this


----------



## Grab my Keys

Everyone sit back and drink some Henny.


----------



## OldBay

Cold Fusion said:


> ........claimed the unambitious sloth complaining excuse-ridden working poor.


You got deactivated from Uber, didn't you? Isn't it time to move on from here?

I have a college degree and a professional career. I've been Ubering between jobs to keep money coming in while I figure out my next steps.

idk why youve been riding me lately. I thought we were good??:confusion:


----------



## The queen 👸

LIsuberman said:


> ok so here we go again about tipping - In Long Island NY we have an area called Hicksville - I avoid this area because it is Indian. Let me explain - every time I go near that area and pick up a pax that is Indian , I dont get a tip. I dont know what it is but Indian pax dont tip - almost all Indian pax that I have picked up dont tip. Now if I received tips from this area, I would not avoid it and always be there. The ethnic people and their cheep ways are what keeps me out of their neighborhood, I have worked with Indians and have nothing against them - love them - BUT I wont pick them up as a rideshare driver because its a business decision and I do this - TO MAKE MONEY
> 
> maybe MKANG14 can elaborate on this





Uberchampion said:


> Waiting for comments .


----------



## OldBay

https://www.quora.com/Are-Asians-bad-tippers
"As an Asian, I have big problem with tipping.

If I am not the employer of the waiter/delivery guy/etc, why am I expected to pay them just because 'their livelihood depend on it'? I go to the restaurant, I enjoy the food and service, I pay the bill to the restaurant. It should not be my concern whether their employees get paid fairly or not. If a waiter is doing an exceptionally good job, he deserves a raise from* his employer* because he is increasing the value of the restaurant.

It is absurd for an establishment to shift the burden of paying its own employees to their customers so they can make a bigger profit.

The question is not whether Asians are 'bad' tippers. The question is whether it is fair to shift the blame of unfairly wages from businesses to customers."

.....

I think this guy explained it. That mentality just doesnt work in the western world.

Thats the problem integrating ppl with different value systems. You cant legislate good behaviour, unfortunately. But you can legislate who can enter and stay in the county. We fought to build this country, with our values, which brought economic prosperity. Why would anyone want to allow people with different values in?


----------



## waldowainthrop

LIsuberman said:


> maybe MKANG14 can elaborate on this


Maybe I should elaborate on the crimes of the British Empire as an Anglo-Saxon.

_Or_ maybe individual people aren't tokens of their ethnicity, heritage or continent, held to account for people with the same names or ancestors shared 40 generations ago. I don't answer for people with my skin color or roughly the same heritage or origin. We are here today and we make our own choices.

(I know, I said I was done.)


----------



## Mkang14

LIsuberman said:


> ok so here we go again about tipping - In Long Island NY we have an area called Hicksville - I avoid this area because it is Indian. Let me explain - every time I go near that area and pick up a pax that is Indian , I dont get a tip. I dont know what it is but Indian pax dont tip - almost all Indian pax that I have picked up dont tip. Now if I received tips from this area, I would not avoid it and always be there. The ethnic people and their cheep ways are what keeps me out of their neighborhood, I have worked with Indians and have nothing against them - love them - BUT I wont pick them up as a rideshare driver because its a business decision and I do this - TO MAKE MONEY
> 
> maybe MKANG can elaborate on this


I can try and provide some insight. But it's just my opinion really.

A lot of the engineers, doctors, etc are south indian and my family is from the north (farmers, land owners). South indians are more of the daily commuters you see in the larger cities.

In my family being seen as stingy or cheap is a huge insult. We always tip. So I can't directly relate with non tippers. Although if you pick up a indian granny I can guarantee she just doesn't know how to tip or use the app &#128514;.

What I can say is indians are very family oriented. Many that are here on visas are saving up to take back home, to provide for their family. A dollar means much less to us, then them. That's why you'll find 10 indian men sleeping in a one bedroom.

Another thing is Indians tend to stick together in their community. There is a lot of trust among each other. If a person on Visa is new to america and inquires about tipping from another indian, they become another non tipping statistic.

I always tip, but I never expect to be tipped and I'm okay with that&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Lissetti

waldowainthrop said:


> Maybe I should elaborate on the crimes of the British Empire as an Anglo-Saxon.
> 
> _Or_ maybe individual people aren't tokens of their ethnicity, heritage or continent, held to account for people with the same names or ancestors shared 40 generations ago. I don't answer for people with my skin color or roughly the same heritage or origin. We are here today and we make our own choices.
> 
> (I know, I said I was done.)


True. Nor will I try to explain/justify the warfare of the Roman Empire. I'm Italian. My ancestors are from Rome but we are Brooklyn/East Coast Italians. Some of my family got hooked up with organized crime. Meanwhile some other members of my family work in law enforcement including one of my uncles who is a homicide detective.

Growing up, Family gatherings were...









Anyhow no one person can be a spokesperson for their entire race. We are all individuals with our own life experiences that shape us.


----------



## mch

WNYuber said:


> My dream is that you AND Kang both come on stage when I accept my TOTY award. Your both dressed to the nines and have put your differences aside. You & Kang embrace on stage and the UP.NET community goes wild as they stand up and cheer.
> We all take an Uber(Invisible drives) to the after party and talk about how silly this misunderstanding was. ❤


Lol stop with your Cumbya BS. If that was your dream you would have never started this pile of shit thread to begin with. You knew exactly what you were doing. Different races and their tipping habits have been discussed ad nauseam here. Race discussions always turn heated, rack up post counts, and wind up with members at each others throats. You knew that.

It is what it is and people love it. I get it. Own that shit though. Don't try and act like you're concerned with people getting along after you put your matches and gasoline away. You still smell like a firebug.

Im glad it turned out the way it did with some cooler heads prevailing and all.

Ok, I'll go back to posting about weed, music, delco, and hanging out w @Samman


----------



## WNYuber

mch said:


> this pile of shit thread


&#128562;


----------



## waldowainthrop

@WNYuber invited controversy to dinner and it stayed the night. ❤&#128556;


----------



## D-River

WNYuber said:


> My rides equated with my ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ today, so I highly doubt he rated me then will go back and tip. Generally it's a package deal. Some people I just expect tips from, this dude was 1 of them. Yet a young chick I drop off at her Big Lots job tosses me a buck for a minimum fare ride, it makes no sense at all.


How can you tell your rides equated with your rides??


----------



## freeFromUber

kc ub'ing! said:


> Nope! You are absolutely wrong. This is a rationalization to make you feel better about a character flaw that YOU have!


That's just your opinion, not based in knowledge or fact...but I'm glad you have one.


----------



## Diamondraider

waldowainthrop said:


> So I'd like to sum up my take on this thread because I think I've said my bit.
> 
> Tips are a social construct.
> Race is a social construct.
> Ethnicity is a social construct.
> Gender is a social construct.
> Rideshare is a social construct.


Social construct is a social con...oh shit


----------



## kc ub'ing!

freeFromUber said:


> That's just your opinion


No it's a fact. Accept it and be better.


----------



## Samman

Indians don’t tip! all the same story. different color


----------



## doyousensehumor

mch said:


> You knew exactly what you were doing. Different races and their tipping habits have been discussed ad nauseam here. Race discussions always turn heated and rack up post counts and wind up with members at each others throats. You knew that.
> 
> It is what it is and people love it. I get it. Own that shit though. Don't try and act like you're concerned with people getting along after you put your matches and gasoline away. You still smell like a firebug.


Exactly. For most drivers no tip is more common than a tip. It is what it is.

OP starts a thread over a pax doing something most do. But, no... this one is because the pax is a certain ethnicity, and belonging to a certain group.

More negative generalizations. Spreading hate. Members fighting and going at each other's throats.

This sort of thing is turning the forums stale.


----------



## ColumbusRides

I'm shocked by some of the comments here, this is a forum about driving... I'm just disappointed ugh


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Folks from India have tipped me.
Folks from India have not tipped me.
Folks from China have tipped me.
Folks from China have not tipped me.
Folks from Japan have tipped me.
Folks from Japan have not tipped me.
Folks fro. . . . .


----------



## freeFromUber

kc ub'ing! said:


> No it's a fact. Accept it and be better.


I guess it's true what they say: you can't argue with stupid,


----------



## producemanjames

I’ve learned to never expect tips. People who seem well off and can afford to tip usually never do and those who you wouldn’t expect to tip more often. I had an excellent conversation last night with a young woman from Virginia about tipping (she’s a waitress that makes less than min wage and relies on tips). Took her to a friends house for minimum fare and she tipped a fiver.

it’s just not worth the aggravation. Especially from those “I’ll tip you in the app” liars. 😂


----------



## MiamiKid

Grab my Keys said:


> Everyone sit back and drink some Henny.


Maybe I'll hand some out tonight along with Vodka &#127864; mini treats! &#128513;


----------



## kc ub'ing!

freeFromUber said:


> I guess it's true what they say: you can't argue with stupid,


So I'm learning. Not really an argument because you have zero case. I'm actually educating you. You're fighting it even though it's good for you because, ego.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

producemanjames said:


> I've learned to never expect tips. People who seem well off and can afford to tip usually never do and those who you wouldn't expect to tip more often. I had an excellent conversation last night with a young woman from Virginia about tipping (she's a waitress that makes less than min wage and relies on tips). Took her to a friends house for minimum fare and she tipped a fiver.
> 
> it's just not worth the aggravation. Especially from those "I'll tip you in the app" liars. &#128514;


Expectations suck.
Except for expecting nothing. Then, everything beyond becomes a gift.

Drivers obsessed with TIPS actually drive them away....like a guy in the bar obsessed with getting laid.

He aint getting any.


----------



## Samman

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Folks from India have tipped me.
> Folks from India have not tipped me.
> Folks from China have tipped me.
> Folks from China have not tipped me.
> Folks from Japan have tipped me.
> Folks from Japan have not tipped me.
> Folks fro. . . . .


I do it by the numbers! bs color and rice or not...

this is who tips: Black business women, Old people, Tourist from the south, and New Yorkers

Who never tip: Canadian and Italians


----------



## sellkatsell44

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Expectations suck.
> Except for expecting nothing. Then, everything beyond becomes a gift.


I agree but my motto is a bit different. Expect nothing but ask for everything.

the worst is no.
but I rather do that then leave money on the table.

as long as you don't expect/act entitled.


----------



## MiamiKid

producemanjames said:


> I've learned to never expect tips. People who seem well off and can afford to tip usually never do and those who you wouldn't expect to tip more often. I had an excellent conversation last night with a young woman from Virginia about tipping (she's a waitress that makes less than min wage and relies on tips). Took her to a friends house for minimum fare and she tipped a fiver.
> 
> it's just not worth the aggravation. Especially from those "I'll tip you in the app" liars. &#128514;


I also never expect tips; however, seem to do very well receiving them. Consequently, expectations are never disappointing, and quite often exceeded.

When I'm a pax I tip generously to the good drivers. And when I say I'm tipping, it's 100%.


----------



## sellkatsell44

🤣🤣🤣
Kid can say whatever he wants on the Internet but never got any proof rather goes and says he don’t gotta (I’ll bet).

biggest troll ever to brag about being in or from an affluent area yet his areas not even on the billionaire playground list and he brags about handing out drinks like he serious but I guess that shows his posts are 100% fake.

😎😎


----------



## Samman

MiamiKid said:


> I also never expect tips; however, seem to do very well receiving them. Consequently, expectations are never disappointing, and quite often exceeded.
> 
> When I'm a pax I tip generously to the good drivers. And when I say I'm tipping, it's 100%.


Dam Boss! you need a ride!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Sepelion said:


> Let's try this: when the pax gets in, say "I will be quiet this whole ride if you tip me."


Since my stereo broke and every ride is now music-free, tips have stayed the same but my rating has increased. This tells me two things. a) pax generally have poor taste in music b) pax prefer silence.


----------



## Amos69

sellkatsell44 said:


> I agree but my motto is a bit different. Expect nothing but ask for everything.
> 
> the worst is no.
> but I rather do that then leave money on the table.
> 
> as long as you don't expect/act entitled.


I expect everything, which is why I get most things.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Amos69 said:


> I expect everything, which is why I get most things.


Yes, but the idea is not to throw a fit if you don't.

I usually get what I want but I learn to not cry like a baby if I don't.

I ask.

I think it's possible.

I know it's possible.

I use reason to counter when I'm told no.

I get more shiet done then most because of this.

but still, I don't _expect_ anything.

i merely ask.


----------



## goneubering

The queen &#128120; said:


> Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


You're wrong. It's probably because your sample size is WAY too small. Or maybe your obvious prejudice is preventing you from getting tips.

1. My last Indian passenger tipped MORE than his fare was.

2. I had a young Asian lady tip me $20 which was MORE than her fare.

I can give many more tip examples but I'll stop with those two for now.


----------



## Samman

goneubering said:


> You're wrong. It's probably because your sample size is WAY too small. Or maybe your obvious prejudice is preventing you from getting tips.
> 
> 1. My last Indian passenger tipped MORE than his fare was.
> 
> 2. I had a young Asian lady tip me $20 which was MORE than her fare.
> 
> I can give many more tip examples but I'll stop with those two for now.


Asian Americans tip normally 
Indian America never tip
Asian Asian -nope


----------



## Taxi2Uber

kc ub'ing! said:


> No you said they were cheap. That's more far reaching and mean than simply they don't tip.


Yeah, you can say cheap people don't tip, but the converse is not necessarily true, saying people that don't tip are cheap.


kc ub'ing! said:


> My tip average is 30-40%. I've received tips from every ethnicity you can think of. The majority of my riders by far are white just as the majority of America is white. So in fact, based on majority, white people tip drivers less frequently than any other race.


When I drove cab, my tip average was 90-95%, so one can say Uber riders don't tip, based on percentages.



waldowainthrop said:


> Look I have a lot of patience but this is nonsense. Asians are not a monolith. You are talking about billions of people. Lots of Asian people tip. Some don't. I drove plenty and they tipped. Both Asian-Americans and visitors from overseas. You are painting with too broad of a brush.


Actually you're interpretation and conclusions are incorrect.
To say "Asians do not tip", does not mean every single Asian has never tipped, ever.
It's not that extreme.
Sure lots of Asians tip, but, many more have not, so based on the majority/minority and as a generality, it is fair to say in this example, that Asians don't tip.


goneubering said:


> You're wrong. It's probably because your sample size is WAY too small. Or maybe your obvious prejudice is preventing you from getting tips.
> 
> 1. My last Indian passenger tipped MORE than his fare was.
> 
> 2. I had a young Asian lady tip me $20 which was MORE than her fare.
> 
> I can give many more tip examples but I'll stop with those two for now.


The problem is the extreme language used like "never" tip.

If one says Asians or Indians or Canadians or whomever, don't tip, I don't see a problem with it, if in his experience that is what is seen.
That is not to say one NEVER received a tip, or that ALL of a given race/culture has never or will never tip, but generally speaking, the likelihood is high based on experience and percentages, a tip is unlikely.


----------



## sellkatsell44

UbaBrah said:


> I'm crying! But then I did just pluck a really stubborn nose hair.


How did I miss this gold.

I slept through my last three tatts.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Taxi2Uber said:


> Actually you're interpretation and conclusions are incorrect.
> To say "Asians do not tip", does not mean every single Asian has never tipped, ever.
> It's not that extreme.
> Sure lots of Asians tip, but, many more have not, so based on the majority/minority and as a generality, it is fair to say in this example, that Asians don't tip.
> 
> The problem is the extreme language used like "never" tip.


"Do not" and "do not ever" can be conflated in meaning pretty easily. When someone is speaking in absolute terms it is up to them to be precise. How hard is it to say "most" or "almost all" if we are talking in gross generalities about a "race"? Sorry, I'm short on sympathy on this one.

If someone says "I'm racist" or even "I'm biased" they can let us know how much or in what way.

What about the following sentence leads me to think there are meaningful exceptions to the "rule" in the opinion of anyone who says it?



> Indian and Asian are no tippers


These are absolute terms and that is why we object to them. How can I read nuance into something so un-nuanced?

I have argued in good faith so much in this thread and I don't know why I am quibbling over these phrases, but there it is.


----------



## Mkang14

Boca Ratman said:


> Give me a cocktails and I'd phu....
> 
> Oh never mind, it says pluck.


I think most call them tweezers. But I grew up calling them pluckers. I guess it's more common verbaige then I thought.

You mother plucker &#128514; j/k


----------



## 49erRider

Nats121 said:


> If you're too broke to tip you shouldn't be eating out, ordering food delivery, etc.
> 
> The service people you're stiffing have bills to pay too.


I dont order out. I pick up my food most of the time. Im.stiffing people?? Umad?


----------



## Taxi2Uber

waldowainthrop said:


> "Do not" and "do not ever" can be conflated in meaning pretty easily. When someone is speaking in absolute terms it is up to them to be precise. How hard is it to say "most" or "almost all" if we are talking in gross generalities about a "race"? Sorry, I'm short on sympathy on this one.
> 
> If someone says "I'm racist" or even "I'm biased" they can let us know how much or in what way.
> 
> What about the following sentence leads me to think there are meaningful exceptions to the "rule" in the opinion of anyone who says it?
> 
> These are absolute terms and that is why we object to them. How can I read nuance into something so un-nuanced?
> 
> I have argued in good faith so much in this thread and I don't know why I am quibbling over these phrases, but there it is.


First off, I'm not defending the racist claim or any of that.

Oftentimes, people speak informally, and not so precisely.
If one says "Asians do not tip", I take that to mean that person meant _most, _based on their experience_, _whereas it sounds like you take that to mean _100% all_.
I normally don't assume such extremes in casual conversation.

How can you read nuance into something so un-nuanced?
Well you have to trust yourself and be confident in what you know to be reasonable.
Why get triggered (see what I did there) to such a statement, when you know fair well, that the extreme is not true. 
The extreme is so absurd, it can't be taken seriously.


----------



## waldowainthrop

Taxi2Uber said:


> First off, I'm not defending the racist claim or any of that.
> 
> Oftentimes, people speak informally, and not so precisely.
> If one says "Asians do not tip", I take that to mean that person meant _most, _based on their experience_, _whereas it sounds like you take that to mean _100% all_.
> I normally don't assume such extremes in casual conversation.
> 
> How can you read nuance into something so un-nuanced?
> Well you have to trust yourself and be confident in what you know to be reasonable.
> Why get triggered (see what I did there) to such a statement, when you know fair well, that the extreme is not true.
> The extreme is so absurd, it can't be taken seriously.


Don't worry, I'm not accusing you of defending it. Even if I were accusing someone of saying something racist or whatever, I can have conversations with people about it. I don't really think I'm triggered by it - if you read back to page one I was joking about race realists (scientific racists) weighing in on whether Asians tip or don't tip for genetic reasons. Racism is scary but also really funny to me.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

mch said:


> Lol stop with your Cumbya BS. If that was your dream you would have never started this pile of shit thread to begin with. You knew exactly what you were doing. Different races and their tipping habits have been discussed ad nauseam here. Race discussions always turn heated, rack up post counts, and wind up with members at each others throats. You knew that.
> 
> It is what it is and people love it. I get it. Own that shit though. Don't try and act like you're concerned with people getting along after you put your matches and gasoline away. You still smell like a firebug.
> 
> Im glad it turned out the way it did with some cooler heads prevailing and all.
> 
> Ok, I'll go back to posting about weed, music, delco, and hanging out w @Samman


You know sociopaths love forums, right?


----------



## Nats121

49erRider said:


> I dont order out. I pick up my food most of the time. Im.stiffing people?? Umad?


Failure to tip service workers such as pizza drivers, rideshare drivers, wait staff, etc is known as "stiffing".


----------



## LIsuberman

tipping is not just for cows - is putting a sign that says this in your car wrong ? Does anyone have a better sign that is socially acceptable ?


----------



## producemanjames

LIsuberman said:


> tipping is not just for cows - is putting a sign that says this in your car wrong ? Does anyone have a better sign that is socially acceptable ?


Tips or GTFO


----------



## reg barclay

The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


I've had loads of tips from Asians and Indians. I have never conducted a scientific survey, but I won't dispute the possibility that they are statistically less likely to tip. However, even if that were true, it's largely cultural (i.e, related to customs and habits of country of origin) and not racial. Meaning to say that a person of any race, born and raised in said country, would probably be less likely to tip. In any event, to say they never tip is completely inaccurate, at least in my experience.


----------



## ghrdrd

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


That's why he's rich.
You need to hoard money like there's not tomorrow.


----------



## peteyvavs

Kalanick had it right when he said no tipping and wouldn’t put tipping in the app. Tips are a gift, NOT a requirement, if you think you’re entitled to a tip you’re an AHOLE. Pax’s owe drivers only the fare that they are quoted and YOU the driver accepted.
Stop whining and go pick up your pax’s and appreciate that they are providing you with an income.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


you seriously tip the mailman?



peteyvavs said:


> Kalanick had it right when he said no tipping and wouldn't put tipping in the app. Tips are a gift, NOT a requirement, if you think you're entitled to a tip you're an AHOLE. Pax's owe drivers only the fare that they are quoted and YOU the driver accepted.
> Stop whining and go pick up your pax's and appreciate that they are providing you with an income.
> BTW Queen, go get another job that doesn't require a personality.


actually couldn't agree more with this

even if you're working a Waiter where tips are basically a mandatory unwritten agreement it's all about the attitude.
if you expect nothing you'll always be grateful for the tip 
If you expect, you're setting yourself up to be bitter


----------



## 49erRider

Nats121 said:


> Failure to tip service workers such as pizza drivers, rideshare drivers, wait staff, etc is known as "stiffing".


Just realised i havent ordered takeout in many months lmao but I do tip at restaurants. Anyways I dont expect tips from everybody as a driver...jeez spoiled much?


----------



## The queen 👸

49erRider said:


> Just realised i havent ordered takeout in many months lmao but I do tip at restaurants. Anyways I dont expect tips from everybody as a driver...jeez spoiled much?


I never order food from Asians or Indians place.


----------



## waldowainthrop

The queen &#128120; said:


> I never order food from Asians or Indians place.


But &#8230; they have the best delivery food.


----------



## DMV2101

GreatWhiteHope said:


> actually couldn't agree more with this
> 
> even if you're working a Waiter where tips are basically a mandatory unwritten agreement it's all about the attitude.
> if you expect nothing you'll always be grateful for the tip
> If you expect, you're setting yourself up to be bitter


No only will you set yourself up to be bitter, but you open yourself up to stereotyping people, whether you want to or not.

Expecting tips will quickly devolve into expecting certain people not to tip, and possibly giving worse service as a result of it because you don't expect a tip.


----------



## SHalester

If one doesn’t obsess about tips, when they do come it’s like xmas morning. Sheesh. 
drivers are not wait staff.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I am so happy for Uber Shills, Uber Trolls, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls. They just LOVE no tip, chasing twenty minutes for a minimum, eating in the car, shedding dogs, and they celebrate EVERY pay cut.


----------



## SHalester

Another Uber Driver said:


> They just LOVE no tip


Anybody who begins w RS thinking a big slice of earnings will be tips is confused.


----------



## reg barclay

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am so happy for Uber Shills, Uber Trolls, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls. They just LOVE no tip, chasing twenty minutes for a minimum, eating in the car, shedding dogs, and they celebrate EVERY pay cut.


I don't think most of the posters talking about that stuff are supporting non tipping or love it. The reality though (whether we like it or not), is that tipping isn't as prevalent as in other service jobs. So a driver can either go around expecting those levels of tipping, and being disappointed, or adjust their expectations accordingly.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

waldowainthrop said:


> But &#8230; they have the best delivery food.


Really? All of them? WOW!! That's racist.
How hard is it to say "most" or "almost all", to be more accurate.
Pretty wide brush you're painting with. 
I guess it's OK to make generalizations of race/culture if it's positive?
I am now triggered and outraged.
How dare you!!

&#128579;


----------



## goneubering

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am so happy for Uber Shills, Uber Trolls, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls. They just LOVE no tip, chasing twenty minutes for a minimum, eating in the car, shedding dogs, and they celebrate EVERY pay cut.


What happened to you??!!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Amos69 said:


> When I say Canadians don't tip,





Samman said:


> Who never tip: Canadian and Italians












From a French Canadian at that!


----------



## waldowainthrop

Taxi2Uber said:


> Really? All of them? WOW!! That's racist.
> How hard is it to say "most" or "almost all", to be more accurate.
> Pretty wide brush you're painting with.
> I guess it's OK to make generalizations of race/culture if it's positive?
> I am now triggered and outraged.
> How dare you!!
> 
> &#128579;


Pizza is pretty good too, but biryani, pad and teriyaki are genetically superior. &#127471;&#127477; &#127464;&#127475; &#127481;&#127469; &#127475;&#127477; &#127470;&#127475;


----------



## Mkang14

waldowainthrop said:


> Pizza is pretty good too, but biryani, pad and teriyaki are genetically superior. &#127471;&#127477; &#127464;&#127475; &#127481;&#127469; &#127475;&#127477; &#127470;&#127475;


Love biryani.

Maybe I'm bias but Indian food is the most flavorful.

I love spicy, I want my mouth to burn &#129392;.

I crave golgappa all the time. Nummy.


----------



## uberdummie

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks
> 
> Today I got 30$ cash in tips. Old people and a single woman who works 3 jobs. She gave me 10$ because I helped her with the groceries and I usually don't do that. She lives in a poor neighborhood but was so nice and tired. She told me that she must cook , get some sleep and then go clean offices near by. I respect people like her.
> 
> 100% agreed. INDIAN ARE DAM CHEAP !!!!!. I had delivered ubereat from Indian restaurant to Indian customer which lived in a upscale apartment. pickup 3 mile deliver 10 mile.Total 13 miles, total time 30 min. uber pay me $6.69. F*** them !!!
> I had delivered many time Indian foods to Indian customer,some of them lived in nice neighbourhood, most of them are IT specialist with $100K salary but 99% no tips. The lesson I had learned is whenever I saw a request to pickup at Indian restaurant I will DECLINE !!!!!!! I say F*** them that it's.


100% agreed. INDIAN ARE DAM CHEAP !!!!!. I had delivered ubereat from Indian restaurant to Indian customer which lived in a upscale apartment. pickup 3 mile deliver 10 mile.Total 13 miles, total time 30 min. uber pay me $6.69. F*** them !!!
I had delivered many time Indian foods to Indian customer,some of them lived in nice neighbourhood, most of them are IT specialist with $100K salary but 99% no tips. The lesson I had learned is whenever I saw a request to pickup at Indian restaurant I will DECLINE !!!!!!! I say F*** them that it's.


----------



## Mkang14

uberdummie said:


> 100% agreed. INDIAN ARE DAM CHEAP !!!!!. I had delivered ubereat from Indian restaurant to Indian customer which lived in a upscale apartment. pickup 3 mile deliver 10 mile.Total 13 miles, total time 30 min. uber pay me $6.69. F*** them !!!
> I had delivered many time Indian foods to Indian customer,some of them lived in nice neighbourhood, most of them are IT specialist with $100K salary but 99% no tips. The lesson I had learned is whenever I saw a request to pickup at Indian restaurant I will DECLINE !!!!!!! I say F*** them that it's.


Problem solved. Dont pick up from Indian restaurants and no need to **** them.


----------



## jFed

I can never guess which pax will tip. One thing is certain though. The tippers make up for the non-tippers. I usually average out about 10% to 15% of my total fare amount of the day. So, if I get $100 in fares for the day I'm somewhere in between an extra $10 and $15 in tips.


----------



## goneubering

jFed said:


> I can never guess which pax will tip. One thing is certain though. The tippers make up for the non-tippers. I usually average out about 10% to 15% of my total fare amount of the day. So, if I get $100 in fares for the day I'm somewhere in between an extra $10 and $15 in tips.


I've never identified a pattern after driving more than four years.



Amos69 said:


> So far in 2020 71% of my clients have tipped. My average tip percentage is 21.1% 0 Canadians or Chinese have tipped me yet.


71% is incredible!!


----------



## Samman

reg barclay said:


> I've had loads of tips from Asians and Indians. I have never conducted a scientific survey, but I won't dispute the possibility that they are statistically less likely to tip. However, even if that were true, it's largely cultural (i.e, related to customs and habits of country of origin) and not racial. Meaning to say that a person of any race, born and raised in said country, would probably be less likely to tip. In any event, to say they never tip is completely inaccurate, at least in my experience.


Well Culturally I prefer a French kiss at the beginning of every date and a *********************** after dinner but I don't push my cultural habits on every girl I Tender. Welcome to America, were Yo ass Tip!


----------



## goneubering

Clothahump said:


> If you expect tips, you will always be disappointed. If you get a tip, you should be pleased. There it is.


An excellent summary.


----------



## fraqtl

WNYuber said:


> chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip


There is never a guarantee of a tip.

Rich people don't get rich by giving away money.

Another explanation might be that the detailing company called the Uber for him


----------



## June132017

Dude if you've been an Uber/Lyft you know the rich people LOVE to stiff the poor Uber drivers by now. A few do tip, but alot totally don't care.


----------



## Samman

June132017 said:


> Dude if you've been an Uber/Lyft you know the rich people LOVE to stiff the poor Uber drivers by now. A few do tip, but alot totally don't care.


We had a Lawyer convention in Seattle, worst tippers ever, Until I calked them out for being cheap tippers


----------



## Cold Fusion

Mkang14 said:


> Problem solved. Dont pick up from Indian restaurants and no need to @@@@ them.


U have the patience of a saint &#128029;
These "people" &#128580;
It's Like looking Under a Rock


----------



## Initial D

June132017 said:


> Dude if you've been an Uber/Lyft you know the rich people LOVE to stiff the poor Uber drivers by now. A few do tip, but alot totally don't care.


Basically those are the types of people who have the mentality of "I'd rather betray the world than let the world betray me."


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Mkang14 said:


> *Maybe I'm bias* but Indian food is the most flavorful.













jFed said:


> I usually average out about 10% to 15% of my total fare amount of the day.
> The tippers make up for the non-tippers.


----------



## peteyvavs

Samman said:


> We had a Lawyer convention in Seattle, worst tippers ever, Until I calked them out for being cheap tippers


What, you're calking lawyers, I knew it was a bad idea to encourage you to play with sharp objects &#128540;


----------



## Jctbay

WNYuber said:


> That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
> There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues.


Just let it go FFS



WNYuber said:


> Anybody who makes over 250K/yr. should be tipping their Uber driver :thumbup:


Maybe that guy is having financial difficulties, or some other reason..maybe you're not as good as you think..so many variables..250k? Did he tell you that's how much he makes? Oh, his father is a doctor, too? He was probably lying..


----------



## NAAAA

Indians are Asians.. that cell phone you used is probably made by an asian kid that got paid .25 cent to work 12 hours.. most asians I get travel far.. I had a few 2 hour rides that paid close to $300... most asians only tip asians. That's how most of the world is... racist will always be alive so stop crying. yall *****ing about tips? Didn't a year or so ago Uber told their user not to tip? So yall want to cry about it now? Cool let it out.. and get back to the grind.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Its official, I have proof,
No tip.

Let me know any other stereotypes you'd like me to prove/disprove


----------



## Mkang14

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 403675
> View attachment 403676
> 
> Its official, I have proof,
> No tip.
> 
> Let me know any other stereotypes you'd like me to prove/disprove


I got one&#128587;‍♀

It's often said that some driver's go bananas &#127820;&#129322; when they don't get tips. So roughly 70% of the time. Can you video and prove this?

I really want to use the video as a lesson to my kids, on how not to behave. The reality of entitlement, scary &#128560;.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Mkang14 said:


> I got one&#128587;‍♀
> 
> It's often said that some driver's go bananas &#127820;&#129322; when they dont get tips. So roughly 70% of the time. Can you video and prove this.
> 
> I really want to use the video as a lesson to my kids, on how not to behave. The reality of entitlement, scary &#128560;.


Still pictures only, sorry.

But here's one.


----------



## peteyvavs

Boca Ratman said:


> Still pictures only, sorry.
> 
> But here's one.
> View attachment 403697


Doctor's and Lawyer's think of Uber driver's as future patients and lawsuits in the future.


----------



## WNYuber

Boca Ratman said:


> Still pictures only, sorry.
> 
> But here's one.
> View attachment 403697


DISCLAIMER: I do not allow u to repost, screenshot, or use any of my material without express written consent of Baby Yoda.


----------



## Boca Ratman

yeah, as soon. As you get get Disney's permission to use their content I'll think about asking for yours.


----------



## WNYuber

Any decent human being getting some type of service from a service industry employee should be giving a tip PERIOD. Don't give me this "entitlement" bullshit. We all EXPECT tips, they shouldn't be a surprise or bonus. 
I Don't feel we should be tipped as much as waitresses who rely on tips to survive but we should be running close to salon/barbers/hairdressers and bellhops. If every person tipped at least a buck the world would be a much happier place.
#wheresthebeef


----------



## Mkang14

WNYuber said:


> Any decent human being getting some type of service from a service industry employee should be giving a tip PERIOD. Don't give me this "entitlement" bullshit. We all EXPECT tips, they shouldn't be a surprise or bonus.
> I Don't feel we should be tipped as much as waitresses who rely on tips to survive but we should be running close to salon/barbers/hairdressers and bellhops.
> #wheresthebeef


Uber made it known from the start no need to tip drivers&#129303;. That was one of their selling points. If uber is now pushing riders to tip, did they advertise this anywhere? I must have missed it.

Are 70% - 80% of riders despicable, scum of the earth for the mere fact that they didn't tip?


----------



## SHalester

WNYuber said:


> If every person tipped at least a buck the world would be a much happier place


How interesting in another thread I was berated because I didn't tip $5 but $4.50. something along the lines if u dont tip $5 it is a kick in the nards. Wut? I tip my drivers, but not 20% of total fare. Drivers are not wait staff.


----------



## WNYuber

Mkang14 said:


> Uber made it known from the start no need to tip drivers&#129303;. That was one of their selling points. If uber is now pushing riders to tip, did they advertise this anywhere? I must have missed it.
> 
> Are 70% - 80% of riders despicable, scum of the earth for the mere fact that they didn't tip?


Karma will get the non-tippers when someday them or their kids enter the service industry



SHalester said:


> How interesting in another thread I was berated because I didn't tip $5 but $4.50. something along the lines if u dont tip $5 it is a kick in the nards. Wut? I tip my drivers, but not 20% of total fare. Drivers are not wait staff.


I never said they were "wait staff", but if I got u from point A to point B in 1 piece safely...throw me a buck...would it kill u. 
If u can afford an Uber ride, u can afford 1 extra dollar FFS.


----------



## UserPablo

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Now you know why the rich stay rich


----------



## SHalester

WNYuber said:


> I never said they were "wait staff"


You are right, I said it. Have said it. Will say it again. We are not wait staff n 20% isn't a standard for drivers. A to B with very view variables. As a pax I tip around 15% give/take. As a driver tips are celebrated like Xmas morning. And when I had it I sent thanks.


----------



## The queen 👸

UserPablo said:


> Now you know why the rich stay rich


Some rich folks do tip.


----------



## WNYuber

SHalester said:


> You are right, I said it. Have said it. Will say it again. We are not wait staff n 20% isn't a standard for drivers. A to B with very view variables. As a pax I tip around 15% give/take. As a driver tips are celebrated like Xmas morning. And when I had it I sent thanks.


There is NOTHING BETTER than a evening notification on your phone that somebody tossed u a sawbuck. Makes ya feel appreciated, loved, and properly compensated.


----------



## Mkang14

WNYuber said:


> Karma will get the non-tippers when someday them or their kids enter the service industry


Well let's hope their kids know better. Not to expect more then what they signed up for.

If a kid came home upset, cursing because someone didnt give them a $1 tip, their parents should be worried. Worried about the bitterness that resides in their child at such an early age. A look into their future....


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> You are right, I said it. Have said it. Will say it again. We are not wait staff n 20% isn't a standard for drivers. A to B with very view variables. As a pax I tip around 15% give/take. As a driver tips are celebrated like Xmas morning. And when I had it I sent thanks.


As a pax you should tip a $5 or a $10 cash. A $20 on a long ride. Easier than worrying about percentages and Uncle Sam doesn't get a piece.


----------



## Mkang14

mch said:


> As a pax you should tip a $5 or a $10 cash. A $20 on a long ride. Easier than worrying about percentages and Uncle Sam doesn't get a piece.


For someone who is a daily commuter, tipping $5 on a $5 ride doesnt seem fair. In my opinion.


----------



## mch

Mkang14 said:


> For someone who is a daily commuter, tipping $5 on a $5 ride doesnt seem fair. In my opinion.


They should take the bus then. Its not a public utility.

$2 or $3 is fine on a shorti ride. I was more talking about when we drivers are pax.


----------



## WNYuber

Mkang14 said:


> For someone who is a daily commuter, tipping $5 on a $5 ride doesnt seem fair. In my opinion.


Yea, I agree his numbers are aggressive. Honestly, a daily young commuter on college break....a buck at the most if anything is acceptable. 
Always remember, the point of this entire thread was about family wealth, occupations, and tipping. I regret putting the "Asian" in front of the lawyer status but you can't unring a bell and it is what is it.


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> should tip a $5 or a $10 cash


Cash? Why? Many are moving to bring cashless n don't carry any money. So they don't have to claim it as income? Will also never tip more than 20% of fare.


----------



## DrvrChgo1

The queen &#128120; said:


> They are cheap. Like Indian. Yes I am racist. Deal with it folks


I don't condone racism; I DO respect you for being honest about it and knowing yourself. 
I have much for respect for someone who is and admits that they are over someone who insist that they aren'! 
Every one of us has has our own issues. Some of those make us shine and others can make us seem like slime. You were able to relate to that lady "where she was at" in her life/circumstances, took action accordingly and you both benefitted.
Life is an individual by individual; situation to situation experience, not a one-size-fits-all blanket solution world.


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> Cash? Why? Many are moving to bring cashless n don't carry any money. So they don't have to claim it as income? Will also never tip more than 20% of fare.


Im talking about us as pax. I never carry cash around but if Im taking an uber or a lyft I make sure I have cash.

Yes, so they don't have to claim it as income.


----------



## WNYuber

DrvrChgo1 said:


> I don't condone racism; I DO respect you for being honest about it and knowing yourself.
> I have much for respect for someone who is and admits that they are over someone who insist that they aren'!
> Every one of us has has our own issues. Some of those make us shine and others can make us seem like slime. You were able to relate to that lady "where she was at" in her life/circumstances, took action accordingly and you both benefitted.
> Life is an individual by individual; situation to situation experience, not a one-size-fits-all blanket solution world.


I don't think The Queen hates Indians, she just has trouble expressing herself and doesn't have the best english/writing skills. Her opinion(from experience) is that Indians aren't the best tippers. I think we have moved forward from that as I witnessed her & Kang smoking the peace pipe.


----------



## The queen 👸

WNYuber said:


> I don't think The Queen hates Indians, she just has trouble expressing herself and doesn't have the best english/writing skills. Her opinion(from experience) is that Indians aren't the best tippers. I think we have moved forward from that as I witnessed her & Kang smoking the peace pipe.
> View attachment 403721


Thank you yes I have moved on. I don't hate IndianS or Asians. I just said they don't tip. And I did apologize for it. ❤&#129392;&#128525;


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> Yes, so they don't have to claim it as income.


Having cash, small bills, just to tip a driver in cash is a bridge too far. I tip in app and never ever speak of tipping as a pax or a driver.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> Having cash, small bills, just to tip a driver in cash is a bridge too far. I tip in app and never ever speak of tipping as a pax or a driver.


My kids tip cash when they take Uber. I tip as well in cash. I think it's the right thing to do. I tip my nail man and my son school bus driver every xsmas. After all they work hard.


----------



## Mkang14

SHalester said:


> Having cash, small bills, just to tip a driver in cash is a bridge too far. I tip in app and never ever speak of tipping as a pax or a driver.


I never carry cash unless I need to carry cash.

I've dropped money or ran it through the washing machine a few times in the past &#128530;.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

This week, 31 trips, 13 tips, $115.
Thirty percent of passengers tipping seems average, between 5-10% of total pay.


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> My kids tip cash when they take Uber


Good for them? I won't teach my son that. He'll be generation that goes fully cashless. Show me a driver who will turn away a tip in the app?


----------



## WNYuber

This thread is so beautiful..... it touched so many avenues with cultural experiences, tipping, wealth, generosity, and so many more. I applaud the OP of this thread and certainly nominate it for a TOTY(thread of the year) award.
#whatisthepointofthisthread


----------



## sellkatsell44

View attachment 403701



SHalester said:


> Good for them? I won't teach my son that. He'll be generation that goes fully cashless. Show me a driver who will turn away a tip in the app?


besides u, show me a driver that would prefer in app tipping to cash.


----------



## WNYuber

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This week, 31 trips, 13 tips, $115.


An almost $4 avg tip per trip is nothing to sneeze at, I applaud u. &#129297;



The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip my nail man


Is that the guy that gives u manicures or supplies u for home construction projects.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

WNYuber said:


> An almost $4 avg tip per trip is nothing to sneeze at, I applaud u. &#129297;


I only do black and SUV, so scale is probably the same.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> Good for them? I won't teach my son that. He'll be generation that goes fully cashless. Show me a driver who will turn away a tip in the app?


He has a cc as well but need cash sometimes for school. 
Why would you not teach that? I don't understand your post.


----------



## Mkang14

Millennials no likey cash, when everything is done electronically. We are evolving.

Cash has been around, seen a few things in its lifetime:

Cocaine
Other snorting drugs
100s of unwashed poop hands
Strippers backside and sweat
Etc


----------



## mch

SHalester said:


> Having cash, small bills, just to tip a driver in cash is a bridge too far. I tip in app and never ever speak of tipping as a pax or a driver.


If you were my driver Id tip you in cash.


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why would you not teach that?


Because cash is not needed. Period. And it will happen. School? My son just needs his ID number, no cash needed. 
I only have cash because my dear wife uses my wallet as an ATm machine. &#128549; otherwise never use cash. Card or death.


----------



## WNYuber

Mkang14 said:


> Millennials no likey cash, when everything is done electronically. We are evolving.
> 
> Cash has usually been around, seen a few things in its lifetime:
> 
> Cocaine
> Other snorting drugs
> 100s of unwashed poop hands
> Strippers backside and sweat
> Etc


So true, I watch my nieces and nephews with their Paypal, Zelle, & Venmo accounts transferring money like crazy to their friends. Simple things like dorm expenses, dinners, shopping, and when they just owe each other a few bucks. 
Cashless is coming, maybe not in our lifetime but it's coming.


----------



## SHalester

mch said:


> If you were my driver Id tip you in cash.


And I wouldn't give it back. &#128077;&#127995; I've founds bills in the seat backs enough times that I actually look now.


----------



## sellkatsell44

WNYuber said:


> So true, I watch my nieces and nephews with their Paypal, Zelle, & Venmo accounts transferring money like crazy to their friends. Simple things like dorm expenses, dinners, shopping, and when they just owe each other a few bucks.
> Cashless is coming, maybe not in our lifetime but it's coming.


I've learned to carry cash for bars and certain hole in the wall places that are cash only.

venmo and PayPal are the same. Used to use quick pay but now chase adopted zelle.

personally I can't wait to start paying bitcoin.

and I must be the only millennial that tips their housekeeper when staying at hotels...since I carry cash (small).


----------



## mch

The queen &#128120; said:


> My kids tip cash when they take Uber. I tip as well in cash. I think it's the right thing to do. I tip my nail man and my son school bus driver every xsmas. After all they work hard.


Thats old school class right there.


----------



## WNYuber

sellkatsell44 said:


> I've learned to carry cash for bars and certain hole in the wall places that are cash only.
> 
> venmo and PayPal are the same. Used to use quick pay but now chase adopted zelle.
> 
> personally I can't wait to start paying bitcoin.
> 
> and I must be the only millennial that tips their housekeeper when staying at hotels...since I carry cash (small).


There's a local decent seafood restaurant here that only takes cash, no credit cards at all. No way that dude isn't skimming the books, he's gotta be a big time tax evader. He also does hand written bills & invoices. It's amazing he stays open with 95% of people using CC's these days to pay for everything.


----------



## mch

WNYuber said:


> There's a local decent seafood restaurant here that only takes cash, no credit cards at all. No way that dude isn't skimming the books, he's gotta be a big time tax evader. He also does hand written bills & invoices. It's amazing he stays open with 95% of people using CC's these days to pay for everything.


The food is probably outstanding. Cash only places are usually cash only because they have a die hard following.


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> There's a local decent seafood restaurant here that only takes cash, no credit cards at all. No way that dude isn't skimming the books, he's gotta be a big time tax evader. He also does hand written bills & invoices. It's amazing he stays open with 95% of people using CC's these days to pay for everything.


There are quite a few cash-only places in Colorado Springs. It's a mix of local institutionality, stubbornness, ability to get away with not taking credit cards, and independent spirit. I have actually talked to one of the owners of a cash-only coffee shop and it didn't sound like it had much to do with taxes, since we also had a conversation about small business taxes and cash never came up. I am always surprised that businesses do it, and I imagine some might have accounting reasons for doing it.


----------



## The queen 👸

mch said:


> The food is probably outstanding. Cash only places are usually cash only because they have a die hard following.


Some gas station take only cash. Gas is cheaper there.



WNYuber said:


> An almost $4 avg tip per trip is nothing to sneeze at, I applaud u. &#129297;
> 
> 
> Is that the guy that gives u manicures or supplies u for home construction projects.


I meant mailman. I do tip the woman who does my maniPedi- eyebrows 10$ every 4 weeks I go there.


----------



## Last Ant Standing

Tipping is optional and not required. You should not expect a tip from any passengers. Rather, be thankful that you have a flexible gig that help pays the bill and feed your family.

Also, I'm Asian and do tip a majority of the time.


----------



## The queen 👸

Last Ant Standing said:


> Tipping is optional and not required. You should not expect a tip from any passengers. Rather, be thankful that you have a flexible gig that help pays the bill and feed your family.
> 
> Also, I'm Asian and do tip a majority of the time.


Good for you . Most don't.


----------



## WNYuber

Last Ant Standing said:


> Tipping is optional and not required. You should not expect a tip from any passengers. Rather, be thankful that you have a flexible gig that help pays the bill and feed your family.
> 
> Also, I'm Asian and do tip a majority of the time.


Your an anomaly and I ALWAYS expect a tip if I got u from point A to point B safely. I'm NOT thankful for this gig because Uber doesn't love me as much as I love it. 
I'm 1 more false accusation away from a permanent deactivation.
#livinginfear


----------



## Last Ant Standing

The queen &#128120; said:


> Good for you . Most don't.


Most people don't, has nothing to do with race, ethnicity.


----------



## chitownXdriver

Had a guy last night ask if I have $10 change (In cash). If I didn't he said I would only be getting $3 tip and if I did he'd tip me $10. I did and he ended up handing me a $20(although I had a feeling he was hoping I didn't 😬.) Cash will always be King.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


I've learned that the likelihood of tipping has NOTHING to do with the ability to. Its the size of someone's heart that determines tipping, not the size of their wallet. Non tippers will never tip regardless of how much money that they have. :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## WNYuber

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its the size of someone's heart that determines tipping


----------



## The queen 👸

WNYuber said:


> Your an anomaly and I ALWAYS expect a tip if I got u from point A to point B safely. I'm NOT thankful for this gig because Uber doesn't love me as much as I love it.
> I'm 1 more false accusation away from a permanent deactivation.
> #livinginfear


I think tipping is a must when someone give you a service whatever it might be. I do it all the time.
In summer I put frozen water and Coca-Cola in a bin for the ups or amazon drivers when they deliver packages to my house . It makes them feel better and appreciated. My husband think I am crazy but I do it anyway. Sometimes I am home and I see h


----------



## ohnos

Problem really is that majority of people really think drivers are overpaid when in fact are realistically grossly underpaid for service and cars invested in to driver so many safely to and from.


----------



## Boca Ratman

The queen &#128120; said:


> I do tip the woman who does my maniPedi- eyebrows 10$ every 4 weeks I go there.


Is she Asian?


----------



## WNYuber

Boca Ratman said:


> Is she Asian?


*95% of nail salons are a* *Vietnamese establishment.
My dream is to get a pedi where those little fish eat the dead skin off your feet. 







*


----------



## Mkang14

Boca Ratman said:


> Is she Asian?


Asians do very well at being business owners. So most likely.



ohnos said:


> Problem really is that majority of people really think drivers are overpaid when in fact are realistically grossly underpaid for service and cars invested in to driver so many safely to and from.


It's probably because drivers themselves brag about how much they're paid &#128514;&#129318;‍♀

They usually state their hourly is a dozen or so more then actual earnings.


----------



## WNYuber

95% of drivers are either on Obama care, Medicare(retired), have an EBT card, welfare, food stamps(SNAP), free cheese, HEAP, or on some type of *federal assistance program* .


----------



## Mkang14

WNYuber said:


> 95% of drivers are either on Obama care, Medicare(retired), have an EBT card, welfare, food stamps(SNAP), free cheese, HEAP, or on some type of *federal assistance program* .


I'm curious how many of those getting government freebies are Asian and Indian &#129300;.

Edit
Omg &#128514;. I just did a search and look.








No wonder the Rich and "all" Asians dont tip. They pay out of their wallet for everything. Maybe if they had government assistance they may have some $ laying around. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## uberist

Buck-a-mile said:


> Cultural thing.
> Only stupid foreigners tip in China.


This is true for the most part, its a High insult to tip in china, exceptions are around hotels where lots of americans travel, they understand and appreciate the american customs. Do not tip outside of those areas...


----------



## The queen 👸

Boca Ratman said:


> Is she Asian?


Yes. I know her 10 years. She is amazing


----------



## Buck-a-mile

uberist said:


> This is true for the most part, its a High insult to tip in china, exceptions are around hotels where lots of americans travel, they understand and appreciate the american customs. Do not tip outside of those areas...


For a communist country it's the most capitalistic country if I've ever been in my life.


----------



## reg barclay

Mkang14 said:


> I'm curious how many of those getting government freebies are Asian and Indian &#129300;.
> 
> Edit
> Omg &#128514;. I just did a search and look.
> View attachment 403915
> 
> No wonder the Rich and "all" Asians dont tip. They pay out of their wallet for everything. Maybe if they had government assistance they may have some $ laying around. &#129335;‍♀


Needs to be compared to the population as a whole. Granted, Asians seem to be under represented in the food stamp graph, compared to their percentage of the US population, but so are whites. Additionally, I'm assuming it's based on people that bothered filling in the ethnicity questionnaire when applying, which AFAIK isn't mandatory.


----------



## Mkang14

reg barclay said:


> Needs to be compared to the population as a whole. Granted, Asians seem to be under represented in the food stamp graph, compared to their percentage of the US population, but so are whites. Additionally, I'm assuming it's based on people that bothered filling in the ethnicity questionnaire when applying, which AFAIK isn't mandatory.


So about as reliable as other statements made here &#129300;. But mine had an awesome chart and everything. &#128526;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Consider his advise as your tip. Consultants get paid too.



reg barclay said:


> Needs to be compared to the population as a whole. Granted, Asians seem to be under represented in the food stamp graph, compared to their percentage of the US population, but so are whites. Additionally, I'm assuming it's based on people that bothered filling in the ethnicity questionnaire when applying, which AFAIK isn't mandatory.


Asians eat very inexpensive food, for example; a case of ramen noodles is like $2.00. They don't need foods stamps for that type of diet.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

The queen &#128120; said:


> I tip everyone from my mail man to my kid school driver. Indian and Asian never tip. Plain and simple . And that is a fact mate. Deal with it and move on . Racist or not .


In a further heads-up, don't expect tips from most Australians either.
It's a custom that has largely died out here, although I still tip for good service. It seems millennials,by and large, think that a high level of service comes at no cost - guess that's what's called "entitlement".
Prices here in service industries are such that every Aussie thinks that "the tip is included".
Now - where have I heard that catchphrase before? - it's done incalculable damage to the tipping culture - Thank, Travis!


----------



## goneubering

Lowestformofwit said:


> In a further heads-up, don't expect tips from most Australians either.
> It's a custom that has largely died out here, although I still tip for good service. It seems millennials,by and large, think that a high level of service comes at no cost - guess that's what's called "entitlement".
> Prices here in service industries are such that every Aussie thinks that "the tip is included".
> Now - where have I heard that catchphrase before? - it's done incalculable damage to the tipping culture - Thank, Travis!


Yeah. Thx Travis.


----------



## got a p

i used to deliver pizza when i was in high school and not much has changed in rregards to tipping drivers, whether pizza or uber.

rich people - tip less frequently, they don't care/understand why they should tip, they never had to work "peasant jobs". however these folks will be all over the internet acting like they care so much about people less privileged than them, immigrants and women. in truth it's all lip service, they are NIMBY's.

poor people - can't afford to tip but do at the same rate as people as rich people bc they have more integrity

middle class/blue collar - tip the best bc we take care of our own.

was like that before, is still like that today, and will remain this way in the future.


----------



## HonkyTonk

Some people on this forum instinctively defend non-tippers.


----------



## kdyrpr

Why is anybody ever surprised by this?? It is the norm!


----------



## peteyvavs

The queen &#128120; said:


> I think tipping is a must when someone give you a service whatever it might be. I do it all the time.
> In summer I put frozen water and Coca-Cola in a bin for the ups or amazon drivers when they deliver packages to my house . It makes them feel better and appreciated. My husband think I am crazy but I do it anyway. Sometimes I am home and I see h


Your husband is not the only person that thinks you're cray cray &#128540;


----------



## Buck-a-mile

peteyvavs said:


> Those days are gone, get use to it.


Those days will only be gone when wages are increased to cover what tips used to. Like I said Millennials don't understand the tip economy.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mkang your pissed but we both know be thrifty and non wasteful is part of Indian culture. Many Indians see tipping as wasteful spending. I don't see anything wrong with this as a matter of fact it's a stronger agreement for this being a positive trait.
> 
> Ultimately it's something I admire about Indian folks because many come from India with nothing and within one generation they are able to own multiple business.


Strong family ties really help.

If wages are low, without tips, there wouldn't be service staff.

How did we get to the point where business owners expect their customers to subsidize low wages?

Rich greedy people..... SOS.


----------



## Syn

An Asian driving Cadillac Escalade - now that's a very scary thought.


----------



## got a p

The queen &#128120; said:


> I think tipping is a must when someone give you a service whatever it might be. I do it all the time.
> In summer I put frozen water and Coca-Cola in a bin for the ups or amazon drivers when they deliver packages to my house . It makes them feel better and appreciated. My husband think I am crazy but I do it anyway. Sometimes I am home and I see h


who gives you a bigger package - UPS or amazon?


----------



## The queen 👸

got a p said:


> who gives you a bigger package - UPS or amazon?


 Both. I shop big. &#128540;


----------



## chitownXdriver

The queen &#128120; said:


> Both. I shop big. &#128540;


Cuz size matters!


----------



## The queen 👸

chitownXdriver said:


> Cuz size matters!


Not all the time.


----------



## XLnoGas

Why did you feel the need to include “Asian” in the title of the thread?

Many people, including those making 250k+, are “just getting by”. You’d be surprised.


----------



## got a p




----------



## WNYuber

XLnoGas said:


> Why did you feel the need to include "Asian" in the title of the thread?


5,000 views & 326 replies,* AMERICA WANTS DETAILS*.....and that's what I gave them. This thread was about cultural differences and tipping regardless of your occupation.


----------



## XLnoGas

WNYuber said:


> 5,000 views & 326 replies,* AMERICA WANTS DETAILS*.....and that's what I gave them. This thread was about cultural differences and tipping regardless of your occupation.


You have no idea how much money is in this persons bank account, regardless if they are driving an Escalade. FFS an Uber driver can own an Escalade. I think the next Uber I'll take I'll pretend to be a lawyer just to make my driver shit himself when I don't leave a tip. Get over yourself big boy.


----------



## got a p

yeah i hate to say it mkang, i know it _sounds _racist, but if it's true then it's really not. there's an area where i start my day not too far away bc there's a lot of techhies that live there that fly a lot thus morning airport rides. a large percentage are indian and i never expect a tip because it's so rare. it's a well known fact, at least in denver.

i'm kind of a hobbyist nerd, so picking their brains about computer geek stuff is at least somewhat of a tradeoff for not getting tipped.


----------



## waldowainthrop

got a p said:


> yeah i hate to say it mkang, i know it _sounds _racist, but if it's true then it's really not. there's an area where i start my day not too far away bc there's a lot of techhies that live there that fly a lot thus morning airport rides. a large percentage are indian and i never expect a tip because it's so rare. it's a well known fact, at least in denver.
> 
> i'm kind of a hobbyist nerd, so picking their brains about computer geek stuff is at least somewhat of a tradeoff for not getting tipped.


I had a memorable conversation with a data scientist at a major telecommunications company in Colorado Springs (Indian-born naturalized citizen) and he tipped plus we had an interesting conversation about machine learning applied to identity theft in customer support systems, as well as a nostalgic discussion about how technology is changing our society. I would drive folks like that around 24/7. Really humble guy: well-paid, but drove a 20 year old car which had its first battery failure. We were both happier for having shared a car together and that's not typically what happens with Uber or Lyft.

I know there are tendencies of certain cultures to act in certain prescribed ways, but I keep all of that stuff out of my mind and I think it works well for me. I recommend that everyone do it. Set aside all group expectations and be impressed by any positive individual outcomes. Humanity is pretty depressing but this can be helped by amazement that anyone transcends their condition.


----------



## Mkang14

got a p said:


> yeah i hate to say it mkang, i know it _sounds _racist, but if it's true then it's really not. there's an area where i start my day not too far away bc there's a lot of techhies that live there that fly a lot thus morning airport rides. a large percentage are indian and i never expect a tip because it's so rare. it's a well known fact, at least in denver.
> 
> i'm kind of a hobbyist nerd, so picking their brains about computer geek stuff is at least somewhat of a tradeoff for not getting tipped.


Well as long as you dont make a sour puss face with the sight of a brown person your fine. The issue triggered with the words "I am racist" . Which since have been clarified.

I personally dont think there is anything wrong with making a observation and stating an opinion. When it comes from a place of hate and anger like a "**** them" that's when people need to step away.


----------



## got a p

i was gonna post this in the denver section but since this is about asians tipping maybe it's appropriate here.

i almost got the best tip of my life (any job) on saturday. i get an airport request from a chinese malaysian on saturday. so i pull up and see a chinese guy standing outside a complex with more luggage than i've ever put in my car, and he's talking to his girlfriend (also chinese malaysian) who's in a car but speeds off after i get there. we start loading the trunk and backseat with giant suitcases. turns out he was moving back to malaysia. he was a cool dude actually real fun conversation. turns out his gf sped off bc she was trying to sell their car last minute, they apparently were doing everything last minute as he was cutting it close for his flight.

they had wanted to sell their car to carfax the day before but she couldn't find the title, so she was speeding downtown to meet a guy who would pay her $2,900 for it (carfax had offered $3500). he starts getting texts and phone calls along the ride. it's his gf, she's saying the guy's not answering her calls or replying to her texts. he looks over at me and asks how much money i have and if i'd like to buy the car (it's a 2011 mini-cooper). i tell him i only had a few bucks on hand but could stop at an atm and give him either $300 or $500 whatever my max withdrawl would allow me. he said he'd rather take the car to the desert and blow it up than sell it for that amount but he didn't have the time, lol.

just as the girl was about to head to the airport, with the car that i would be buying (and flipping for $4k or as much as i could get :wink the guy finally answered his phone :frown:. aaah!!! so close.

ps - was in fort collins the next region up from denver. those bastards are still getting .82/mile...wtf man!! anyway that ride paid good at least.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

XLnoGas said:


> Why did you feel the need to include "Asian" in the title of the thread?
> 
> Many people, including those making 250k+, are "just getting by". You'd be surprised.


It takes $100,000 a year to live anywhere close to middle class in San Diego.


----------



## Funky Monkey

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


We can't be too hung up on this. We're not waiters making $2 p/hr. Someone with a Bugatti isn't anymore required to tip than the next guy. I received 15%+ in tips last week (not including cash), this week it may be 5%. It's just the way it is


----------



## got a p

Mkang14 said:


> Well as long as you dont make a sour puss face with the sight of a brown person your fine. The issue triggered with the words "I am racist" . Which since have been clarified.
> 
> I personally dont think there is anything wrong with making a observation and stating an opinion. When it comes from a place of hate and anger like a "@@@@ them" that's when people need to step away.


no this is exclusively indians, not brown people in general. blacks, hispanics all tip at the same frequency as whites. i don't lump every race that's not white together. tbh i don't ever use the term people of color bc it's like saying colored people. that was a racist term from the jim crow days not too long ago for black people. i'm kinda surprised people say it in this day and age. i can't keep up with PC terms, lol. i just call people what they are.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Buck-a-mile said:


> It takes $100,000 a year to live anywhere close to middle class in San Diego.


Is there an island near San Diego of sorts? I have a client who lives in that area and that's what he described it as.


----------



## peteyvavs

HonkyTonk said:


> Some people on this forum instinctively defend non-tippers.


Don't you have some porn to view and stain your car seat.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Both. I shop big. &#128540;


WOW, that's a lot of medication &#129303;


----------



## waldowainthrop

got a p said:


> i can't keep up with PC terms


No need to. Political correctness is a tool used by both left and right to control language in society, not to improve broader social outcomes. Being decent and fair to people regardless of their identity is really all it takes interpersonally.

@got a p you don't just sound like not a racist, you sound broadly anti-racist in your perspective. Pretty good place to be.


----------



## Mkang14

@got a p I agree with @waldowainthrop nothing you said sounded hateful.

I hate pc.. watch.. ***** **** asshole ******bag ****er

But for real people should be able to state their opinions. Sometimes there does come a point when a line is crossed. That's when someone hates someone for something out of their control, racist, sexist, etc

Maybe because I was born in the melting pot of the world but I have a huge problem with racism and it gets under my skin.


----------



## XLnoGas

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is there an island near San Diego of sorts? I have a client who lives in that area and that's what he described it as.


Coronado Island. Houses there are in the millions.


----------



## Invisible

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe because I was born in the melting pot of the world but I have a huge problem with racism and it gets under my skin.


Ditto!


----------



## sellkatsell44

XLnoGas said:


> Coronado Island. Houses there are in the millions.


Ahhh ok.
I'm horrible with geography.
I just know he's chill but spent too much on a truck.


----------



## XLnoGas

By the way, if OP needs a new tip strategy. I've come to the conclusion the more air fresheners you hang from your rear view, regardless of newness, gets you more tips.


----------



## vtcomics

Sigh. Are we hashing this AGAIN? It is CULTURAL. My Chinese wife explained it to me; most of Asia does not tip or even comprehend the reasoning for such a thing. They pay the amount due and that's the end of the transaction. In fact, she told me if you tip in China it can somehow be construed as insulting! Like the worker is deemed so poor you have to give them charity above and beyond the services provided. The Chinese are a proud people and FACE is of the utmost importance. Sure, we can argue that when the Chinese or any other Asian come to the USA they should embrace our culture and tip, but that is not likely to happen. They have been conditioned their whole life otherwise. And frankly I've had just as many Anericans not tip when compared to anyone else.


----------



## New2This

Mkang14 said:


> I've gone through 4 avatar changes since your arrival.


It's like you change avatars every time I Shuffle or Longhaul someone &#129300;


----------



## Mkang14

New2This said:


> It's like you change avatars every time I Shuffle or Longhaul someone &#129300;


&#128129;‍♀

&#129335;‍♀


----------



## TeleSki

Buck-a-mile said:


> Cultural thing.
> Only stupid foreigners tip in China.


I don't think he was driving in China..I've given rides to a lot of Chinese in Irvine..I have not received ONE tip.


----------



## vtcomics

TeleSki said:


> I don't think he was driving in China..I've given rides to a lot of Chinese in Irvine..I have not received ONE tip.


I think you missed the point buck-a-mile was trying to make. There is no such thing as tipping in China or many other Asian countries. Only foreigners tip in China because they don't understand the concept of no-tipping.


----------



## TeleSki

Mkang14 said:


> Yes I agree with what you said.
> 
> But some of her comments are way out of line. Saying a indian hasnt tipped her in 4 years, bullshit. Not one single person. Then admitting she is racist against asians and Indians. Her comment was said with hatred towards a group of people based on race. She ain't down with brown. Although she looks pretty brown herself, she kinda looks indian.
> 
> I'm surprised people are loving and cool with these statements.


The only tips i've received were from indian-americans...ones that have lived in the country a while...the students and H1 visa-holders...never..indian comedian Russell Peters even jokes about how cheap indians are.


----------



## XLnoGas

vtcomics said:


> Sigh. Are we hashing this AGAIN? It is CULTURAL. My Chinese wife explained it to me; most of Asia does not tip or even comprehend the reasoning for such a thing. They pay the amount due and that's the end of the transaction. In fact, she told me if you tip in China it can somehow be construed as insulting! Like the worker is deemed so poor you have to give them charity above and beyond the services provided. The Chinese are a proud people and FACE is of the utmost importance. Sure, we can argue that when the Chinese or any other Asian come to the USA they should embrace our culture and tip, but that is not likely to happen. They have been conditioned their whole life otherwise. And frankly I've had just as many Anericans not tip when compared to anyone else.


So if a Chinese person is my Uber Driver or waitress I can stiff them on the tip too? They're pretty much use to it right? And they understand it right? Because it's their culture right? Hmmmm...... &#129300;


----------



## BlowCareer

sellkatsell44 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you HongKongese? Or is it HongKongian


----------



## sellkatsell44

&#128580;


----------



## Lowestformofwit

XLnoGas said:


> So if a Chinese person is my Uber Driver or waitress I can stiff them on the tip too? They're pretty much use to it right? And they understand it right? Because it's their culture right? Hmmmm...... &#129300;


The general rule ought to be:
If a service industry worker is in a country where tipping is the norm/expected, then do it.
No matter your, or the worker's race or country of origin.


----------



## Smell My Finger

It might be you, what cologne were you wearing?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

WNYuber said:


> Anybody who makes over 250K/yr. should be tipping their Uber driver :thumbup:


Yes... if the driver earns it.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Stereotypes are usually based on some sort of truth, not always but often.

As far as Asians not tipping, I can dispel that, and I swear these are true stories. 

8 times that I can recall II've been tipped by Asian pax.

4 times were two korean women I dropped off at their work, a nail salon. Same 2 ladies, just over a minimum fare, 3 dollar cash tip each time. They live near me.

1 time was a Korean Male I dropped off at his work, a nail salon, different place than above. He tipped 2 or 3 cash.

3 times was a Chinese woman I picked up at an Asian "massage" parlor, $1.00 in app each time. 

1 was 2 chinese women I dropped off at a different strip mall massage parlor. $3 in app. 

Once I dropped off a chinese women at yet a different massage parlor, her name was in Chinese characters, no tip. 


Funny, disproving one stereotype while proving another. 

Once I was on my way home late at night, after a long trip. Had the DF filter set, I'm cruising along the interstate I get a ping 20 something minutes away. The pick up location is not too far off the path to home, so I took it. Where I live it's unlikely to get a request on that particular stretch of hwy going my way. I figured at the least I'd get a decent no-show out of it. I think it was 16 miles from where I accepted. I get to the pick up and this chinese guy hands me a 20 and apologizes bit says he doesn't need the ride, he waited for me because he felt bad. 
Not a tip, just paying for wasting my time but I thought it was worth noting. I also waited out the timer and got a $16.00 cancel fee. I kind of felt bad about the cancel fee afterwards. 

I don't really have much experience with Indian people, I do remember getting a $10 cash tip on a $10-$12 ride from an Indian guy. That was a weird day, I got tips from 4 or 5 stereotypical non tippers. 

By far though I get not tipped my more white people than anyone. Percentage wise, I can't make a guess.


----------



## got a p

There isn't even a space to tip when you close a tab at a British bar. You need to have cash.

As a bartender it would feel weird for me not to tip. At my dive bar in Hollywood if someone doesn't tip the bartender tells them to leave straight up.


----------



## XLnoGas

Boca Ratman said:


> . I also waited out the timer and got a $16.00 cancel fee. I kind of felt bad about the cancel fee afterwards.


Hahahaha, that's ****ing savage dude


----------



## Ssgcraig

Which of the 54 countries in Asia was this lawyer from?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Ssgcraig said:


> Which of the 54 countries in Asia was this lawyer from?


Syria?


----------



## BunnyK

kc ub'ing! said:


> Admitting you're racist is not a good look. YOU deal with it! Stop being an ignorant racist.
> 
> "Deal with it folks" What an arrogant @@@@.


You're one to talk.


----------



## The queen 👸

BunnyK said:


> You're one to talk.


 Haven't we moved on with this y'all?


----------



## Nassau1234

What a stupid racist thread. Mainland Chinese people don't speak English, how would he chat? Most American Chinese are just Americans so they tip.

Racisim and stereotyping are two different things.

Probably he thinks you talked too much. He just responded out of respect to another human being. You are not him, nobody is him, so nobody would ever know. 

My impression/stereotyped opinion is that Uber/Lyft drivers are very SELF CENTERED. They always drive on the left lane in smooth traffic at least 5 mph under the posted speed limit creating a traffic situation pissing everybody off. Not to mention the subjects most of them talk about.


----------



## Lyle

Being married to an Asian lady for 20 years I had to chime in on this thread. My wife was not brought up in the culture of tipping. She was born there and when we first together I ordered a pizza and told her to give the delivery guy the extra as a tip. So she goes to the door and gets the pizza and awhile mlater were sitting there eating the pizza and I get a phone call. It's the manager of the Pizza store and he wanted to know if everything was OK with the pizza. I said yes it's fine , he said OK he wanted to make sure because the driver did not get a tip. I aksed my wife did you give the driver the money I gave you? She replied, No, I said why , she replied because it's his job. Now 20 years later she tips even more generously than I would sometimes.


----------



## ABQuber

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


Some pax think having a nice chat with you is enough to retain their rating.

Just saying.

You can tell who they are sometimes. They get in and as an afterthought start asking you questions and try to strike up a conversation


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Lyle said:


> Being married to an Asian lady for 20 years I had to chime in on this thread. My wife was not brought up in the culture of tipping. She was born there and when we first together I ordered a pizza and told her to give the delivery guy the extra as a tip. So she goes to the door and gets the pizza and awhile mlater were sitting there eating the pizza and I get a phone call. It's the manager of the Pizza store and he wanted to know if everything was OK with the pizza. I said yes it's fine , he said OK he wanted to make sure because the driver did not get a tip. I aksed my wife did you give the driver the money I gave you? She replied, No, I said why , she replied because it's his job. Now 20 years later she tips even more generously than I would sometimes.


It is a cultural thing, for sure.


----------



## TheSuperUber

Personally...I do not work for tips. If a rider wants to tip, so be it. I Ubered an old lady, but by her demeanor she was poor, yet she gave me a dollar tip. In general, service employees tip, age does not matter. . .and older people tip. . .millennials general not. Others, who say they will tip on the app, never do. . .this is a psychological issue to make the rider feel good and make the driver the same. Ome riders tip big, which comes at you by surprise. It is difficult to tell when and who gave you a tip, since the tip can be well delayed in coming and the tip shows up for several rides aster the initial ride
which is confusing knowing if the next rides gave the same amount of tip or not, The programmers in SF need to get sharp and make the correction. Rides should be numbered and the tips associated with a ride should carry the same number. TheSuperUber.blog


----------



## LetsGoUber

TheSuperUber said:


> Others, who say they will tip on the app, never do. . .this is a psychological issue to make the rider feel good and make the driver the same.


Omg, I took an Uber to the airport and so enjoyed the driver. Told him I didnt have cash but would be tipping in the app. His whole vibe changed after that; trying to act like it didn't matter. Guess he didn't believe me.


----------



## Justice123

waldowainthrop said:


> Easy answers:
> 
> - Some people don't believe in tipping.
> - Some people think you are being paid more than you are so don't think tipping is important.
> - Some people don't understand the culture of tipping and don't even know it's possible in a rideshare context.
> 
> As for whether he will later, don't be too sure. I have been surprised by people tipping over a week later and they loved the ride. You never really know with passengers. I've surprised the hell out of people as both a driver and a passenger. There are always surprises.
> 
> Keep on trucking, @WNYuber.


Some people don't understand the culture of tipping - like the French from France


----------



## KenJ

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? ...
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


I'm not surprised. I'd rather be amazed if they gave tips. I'm a Rideshare driver as well but drove taxi for about 4 years before. And we (me and my fellow cab drivers) all know that "they" don't tip: Even when we'd load and unload huge and heavy back-breaking suitcases especially going on or coming from international flights - even those leaving in mansion like houses in Alphareta, GA; won't even say thank you when helped; would usually wear contemptuous or frowning faces; would tell you in a demanding demeanor to load/unload their stuff, etc... the list goes on. While doing Rideshare, they're more likely than anyone to cancel the ride when I accept their request (probably because I've too much melanin on my skin), wouldn't tip too like their taxi pax counterparts, wouldn't say thank you for anything as well, "they" are more likely than anyone to give bad ratings for no reason. One time, there was a young Asian woman who purchased a big a** flat-screen TV from Best Buy. I'd to fold my Chevy Suburban's third-row seats and help load it and unload it at her apartment (she had a couple other young people in a sedan following us), but she didn't say thank you, no tip and instead she gave me one star.

So, who, between you and me has had worse experience?

Something about them in regards to lack of manners, civility and gratuity is amazing.


----------



## 7DellUberEats7

LetsGoUber said:


> Omg, I took an Uber to the airport and so enjoyed the driver. Told him I didnt have cash but would be tipping in the app. His whole vibe changed after that; trying to act like it didn't matter. Guess he didn't believe me.


Most who say they will tip once the trip is over never do, all Uber drivers who've done it for a while knows that is the telltale sign not to expect a tip, I would prefer if they don't say that because once they do I immediately clam up because I know 9 times outta 10 it's a lie, that's why I don't expect them and just be glad when I do get one


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

I skipped to the end. What’s the consensus of which races such the most?


----------



## iheartsubarus

TheSuperUber said:


> Personally...I do not work for tips. If a rider wants to tip, so be it. I Ubered an old lady, but by her demeanor she was poor, yet she gave me a dollar tip. In general, service employees tip, age does not matter. . .and older people tip. . .millennials general not. Others, who say they will tip on the app, never do. . .this is a psychological issue to make the rider feel good and make the driver the same. Ome riders tip big, which comes at you by surprise. It is difficult to tell when and who gave you a tip, since the tip can be well delayed in coming and the tip shows up for several rides aster the initial ride
> which is confusing knowing if the next rides gave the same amount of tip or not, The programmers in SF need to get sharp and make the correction. Rides should be numbered and the tips associated with a ride should carry the same number. TheSuperUber.blog


I agree. If I feel the fare isn't worth my time I won't accept it. If I get a tip then great, but I don't get upset if I don't get one.


----------



## WNYuber

iheartsubarus said:


> I agree. If I feel the fare isn't worth my time I won't accept it. If I get a tip then great, but I don't get upset if I don't get one.


I wonder if waitresses get upset if nobody tips them &#129300; . Who do you think nets more money.....an Uber driver or waitress?
*Tipping should be MANDATORY & EXPECTED in any industry that nets less than minimum wage AFTER expenses*......anybody who disagrees is a non-tipper.


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> anybody who disagrees is a non-tipper.


False.


----------



## WNYuber

waldowainthrop said:


> False.


FYI: Your replacing Shalester in the Ratpack clique going forward...congrats


----------



## iheartsubarus

WNYuber said:


> I wonder if waitresses get upset if nobody tips them &#129300; . Who do you think nets more money.....an Uber driver or waitress?
> *Tipping should be MANDATORY & EXPECTED in any industry that nets less than minimum wage AFTER expenses*......anybody who disagrees is a non-tipper.


A waitress doesn't have the luxury of accepting or denying customers. Since I can see what a fare is going to pay me ahead of time and where that passenger is going it's not the same scenario.


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> FYI: Your replacing Shalester in the Ratpack clique going forward...congrats


I can't keep track of the thing you are referring to. Is this like a friends or enemies list?

If someone is making an overly generalized statement that impugns my position in particular, I'll disagree with anyone on that matter. Why is agreement or disagreement so personal to you?


----------



## WNYuber

waldowainthrop said:


> I can't keep track of the thing you are referring to. Is this like a friends or enemies list?
> 
> If someone is making an overly generalized statement that impugns my position in particular, I'll disagree with anyone on that matter. Why is agreement or disagreement so personal to you?


Tipping is a very important topic in RS and on this forum, common sense says you should agree with the concept of Pax and their ability/willingness to tip. 
The "Ratpack Clique" is a group of contrarians on this site who disagree with 95% of topics posted. 
Things as obvious as tipping, they take a huge stand against....even though it's a major percentage of their overall RS income.


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> Tipping is a very important topic in RS and on this forum, common sense says you should agree with the concept of Pax and their ability/willingness to tip.
> The "Ratpack Clique" is a group of contrarians on this site who disagree with 95% of topics posted.
> Things as obvious as tipping, they take a huge stand against....even though it's a major percentage of their overall RS income.


Is it contrarian to have an argument that differs from some dominant one?

I'm genuinely not a contrarian on tipping. I disagree with you because you misrepresent everyone who disagrees with you on this topic as somehow bad or disingenuous.

Here is how I feel about it: I don't believe tipping to make up for poor pay is morally justifiable. I know that tipping is a large part of the income of many people, particularly food service workers. So in summary, I don't like tipping culture _and_ I tip generously.


----------



## WNYuber

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't believe tipping to make up for poor pay is morally justifiable


Yet u say your a generous tipper, If I had a BULLSHIT card...I'd be playing it right now


----------



## SHalester

WNYuber said:


> ....even though it's a major percentage of their overall RS income.


For tone, balance and accuracy my tips are a sliver of my RS income and RS income is a flea compared to 'other' income. Just saying diplomatically as possible. From my island....&#127965;


----------



## waldowainthrop

WNYuber said:


> Yet u say your a generous tipper, If I had a BULLSHIT card...I'd be playing it right now


It's such a stupid argument though. Are you trying to rile people up by misrepresenting them? It doesn't really work that way.

Here's my last Uber ride as a passenger.










I tip this way all the time. And yet I think your "tipping should be mandatory" argument is bad.


----------



## SHalester

waldowainthrop said:


> And yet I think your "tipping should be mandatory"


....or expecting a tip every ride. And then have issues when it doesn't happen. Tips are like Xmas morning, but more often! &#127965;


----------



## tc49821

WNYuber said:


> Karma will get the non-tippers when someday them or their kids enter the service industry
> 
> 
> I never said they were "wait staff", but if I got u from point A to point B in 1 piece safely...throw me a buck...would it kill u.
> If u can afford an Uber ride, u can afford 1 extra dollar FFS.


It's a nice gesture to tip,it's not required. To expect it is entailment to some degree,even if you only want a dollar per pax.


----------



## MiamiKid

LIsuberman said:


> ok so here we go again about tipping - In Long Island NY we have an area called Hicksville - I avoid this area because it is Indian. Let me explain - every time I go near that area and pick up a pax that is Indian , I dont get a tip. I dont know what it is but Indian pax dont tip - almost all Indian pax that I have picked up dont tip. Now if I received tips from this area, I would not avoid it and always be there. The ethnic people and their cheep ways are what keeps me out of their neighborhood, I have worked with Indians and have nothing against them - love them - BUT I wont pick them up as a rideshare driver because its a business decision and I do this - TO MAKE MONEY
> 
> maybe MKANG14 can elaborate on this


Am a driver who doesn't expect nor solicit tips. However, you do have every right to drive wherever, and whenever, you please.

And yes, that's also a good business decision to drive where it's most profitable and enjoyable.


----------



## WNYuber

MiamiKid said:


> Am a driver who doesn't expect nor solicit tips


*A driver who doesn't expect tips is a cry for help. Show some dignity, self respect, and step up for what u deserve for your great service. Otherwise with no tips your paycheck will continue to look like this.......*


----------



## MiamiKid

WNYuber said:


> *A driver who doesn't expect tips is a cry for help. Show some dignity, self respect, and step up for what u deserve for your great service. Otherwise with no tips your paycheck will continue to look like this.......*
> View attachment 414690


Very wrong. My strategy works great. Never, ever expect a tip, and inform customers they're included (love bothering other drivers with this)!

Works beautiful as I'm always satisfied with zero tip. However, on 40 - 60%, of rides, expectations are greatly exceeded. In fact, I do excellent with tips&#128184;&#128184;.

But, have so much fun telling customers "tips are included"! Can't resist. &#128515;&#128515;
&#128077;


----------



## Femaleuberdriver

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


He may be one of those who tip later. In my experience, Asians are the best Tippers. Each time I have picked an Asian person, whether male or female, they Have tipped.


----------



## Bevital

WNYuber said:


> How the hell can this be? He was dropping off his Cadillac Escalade to be detailed. We even had pleasant banter back and forth. I made him laugh numerous times.
> People are so damn cheap nowadays. :i'm mad:
> #stopthemadness


As for Asians, I used to think Chinese almost always tip but Japanese almost never tip. But that has evolved into: Liberals "almost" never tip . . . Conservatives almost "always" tip. Doesn't matter the ethnic origin, or profession. However, Doctors/Lawyers rarely tip no matter what their political persuasion. And if they start talking about how rich they are . . . i.e. oh they just came back from Europe, or are buying a mansion in Aruba . . . forget any chance of a tip.


----------



## WNYuber

Bevital said:


> As for Asians, I used to think Chinese almost always tip but Japanese almost never tip. But that has evolved into: Liberals "almost" never tip . . . Conservatives almost "always" tip. Doesn't matter the ethnic origin, or profession. However, Doctors/Lawyers rarely tip no matter what their political persuasion. And if they start talking about how rich they are . . . i.e. oh they just came back from Europe, or are buying a mansion in Aruba . . . forget any chance of a tip.


*85% of my Pax are white and 80% of them don't tip
10% of my Pax are black and 90% of them don't tip
5% of my Pax are Asian and 95% of them don't tip

To summarize, race & culture don't matter.....EVERYBODY is CHEAP AF....maybe a few percentage points difference between them

#alliwasntismyfairsharealliwantiswhatihavecomingtome*


----------



## MiamiKid

WNYuber said:


> *85% of my Pax are white and 80% of them don't tip
> 10% of my Pax are black and 90% of them don't tip
> 5% of my Pax are Asian and 95% of them don't tip
> 
> To summarize, race & culture don't matter.....EVERYBODY is CHEAP AF....maybe a few percentage points difference between them
> 
> #alliwasntismyfairsharealliwantiswhatihavecomingtome*


But they're not really cheap though.

Why?

Tips are included! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## The queen 👸

MiamiKid said:


> But they're not really cheap though.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Tips are included! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


People who don't tip are not cheap. They just don't care to tip you .


----------



## MiamiKid

The queen &#128120; said:


> People who don't tip are not cheap. They just don't care to tip you .


Exactly my point. Thanks!

However, myself? Do awesome with tips&#128184;&#128184;.! No worries.
&#128526;


----------



## The queen 👸

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly my point. Thanks!
> 
> However, myself? Do awesome with tips&#128184;&#128184;.! No worries.
> &#128526;


I get lots of tips as well. Why? I don't know . When I don't get tips I still smile and wish the pax a wonderful day. And move on .


----------



## WNYuber

https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhX8Pd2oxBM2XjXM9d


----------



## MiamiKid

WNYuber said:


> https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhX8Pd2oxBM2XjXM9d


Excellent video!

Hard proof that with Uber/Lyft drivers:

TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
&#128077;


----------



## Bevital

WNYuber said:


> *85% of my Pax are white and 80% of them don't tip
> 10% of my Pax are black and 90% of them don't tip
> 5% of my Pax are Asian and 95% of them don't tip
> 
> To summarize, race & culture don't matter.....EVERYBODY is CHEAP AF....maybe a few percentage points difference between them
> 
> #alliwasntismyfairsharealliwantiswhatihavecomingtome*


You must live in a very liberal state. I live in New Mexico it's about 50/50 (liberal to conservative). The 2nd poorest state in the country, yet about half my PAXs leave tips.


----------



## 1313

WNYuber said:


> That person didn't understand "the point of this thread". The "point" is open to interpretation like every other thread on this site FFS. Cultural differences in tipping, cheapskates, doctors & lawyers don't tip, tipping is on a decline, chatting with a Pax is NO guarantee of a tip........
> There, I just named 20 points of this thread......since when do these threads have to make a point? I come here to vent because nobody else cares except fellow ants with the same issues.


Maybe he was well aware of your chatter being simply tricking him into tipping.



MiamiKid said:


> Excellent video!
> 
> Hard proof that with Uber/Lyft drivers:
> 
> TIPS ARE INCLUDED!
> &#128077;


$2/Hr.
Well done


----------



## jiglum

Buck-a-mile said:


> Damn straight. The cab driver that talks on the phone in a foreign language during the entire trip, makes more tips x 10.


Not from me when I have to take a cab!


----------



## MiamiKid

Buck-a-mile said:


> Damn straight. The cab driver that talks on the phone in a foreign language during the entire trip, makes more tips x 10.


Tips are included with cabs as well. Proven.

In Atlanta, they are nasty and undeserving of tips.


----------



## Spresko

Asian is key


----------



## tc49821

Mkang14 said:


> Well as long as you dont make a sour puss face with the sight of a brown person your fine. The issue triggered with the words "I am racist" . Which since have been clarified.
> 
> I personally dont think there is anything wrong with making a observation and stating an opinion. When it comes from a place of hate and anger like a "@@@@ them" that's when people need to step away.


It's not right if im a delivery guy for a pizzeria. If 90 percent of polish customer tip $1 or nothing. Everyone else tips 15 percent or more. When a polish name comes up for delivery,it's hard not to say fk I'm get stiffed.


----------



## vtcomics

Lyle said:


> Being married to an Asian lady for 20 years I had to chime in on this thread. My wife was not brought up in the culture of tipping. She was born there and when we first together I ordered a pizza and told her to give the delivery guy the extra as a tip. So she goes to the door and gets the pizza and awhile mlater were sitting there eating the pizza and I get a phone call. It's the manager of the Pizza store and he wanted to know if everything was OK with the pizza. I said yes it's fine , he said OK he wanted to make sure because the driver did not get a tip. I aksed my wife did you give the driver the money I gave you? She replied, No, I said why , she replied because it's his job. Now 20 years later she tips even more generously than I would sometimes.


Exactly. My wife is from China and moved here in 2012. Another poster said the stereotype is wrong, but it is the truth. My wife was totally perplexed why we tip. Tipping is an alien concept in many Asian countries. In China it is downright rude to try to tip, a loss of face according to my wife. American Asian is different; many of these folks have been here long enough to warm up to the tipping aspect of our society. My wife now tips generously. Better than I do frankly.


----------



## Mkang14

tc49821 said:


> It's not right if im a delivery guy for a pizzeria. If 90 percent of polish customer tip $1 or nothing. Everyone else tips 15 percent or more. When a polish name comes up for delivery,it's hard not to say fk I'm get stiffed.


Yes, I understand. The Indians don't tip stereotype is a thing.

The problem was she literally said she was racist against Indians. She said the word! That was my issue. I was born in the melting pot, bay area. I absolutely loathe racism.

She later clarified she didn't mean it so it was squashed.


----------



## Lissetti

Damn! We still here?


----------



## Mkang14

Lissetti said:


> Damn! We still here?
> 
> View attachment 416662


Eww wait am i the deena 

Someone quoted me so I had to respond &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## Lissetti

Mkang14 said:


> Eww wait am i the deena
> 
> Someone quoted me so I had to respond &#129335;‍♀.


No That's just me observing, with a *lot* of wine. You are out of the frame because you had enough and went over to another table. &#128514;

I don't know why Deena is still talking...

*Edit...Deener, like Angeliner....


----------

